# 20th Century Boys



## mow (Dec 8, 2004)

Is anyone other than myself reading this magnificent master piece? If you havent heard of it, do check it out. I can gurantee you thats its a wonder. If you want a brief synopios and review check
Kakashi's Brain FC

its the first review

*Edit:-* get the manga here

Synopsis and Download Here
OR
Hibiki54's Stories (go to downloads)


----------



## blind51de (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep hearing about its awesomeness, but I just have no time to check it out.
Has it been animated yet?


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2004)

not yet but hoefully soon, one of the authors earlier works "monster" is animated, so hopefully a studio will pick this one up too . But seriously, its probabily the greatest manga ive read in my whole life, the stroy is simply suprb, the mangaka is an amazing writer, the art work might look average but the story makes reading it more thna worth while


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 9, 2004)

If thisi s the same guy from "Monster" then i will it a try. Also, i read your description in the thread and it looks very interesting.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2004)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> If thisi s the same guy from "Monster" then i will it a try. Also, i read your description in the thread and it looks very interesting.



yes its by the same author of the magnificent "Monster". Trust me, when you read 20th century boys youll forget all about naruto and any other manag in existance, its that good. the author is my fav manga ka of all time and has so many other splendid works. 

Im so glad my review made yuo interested in reading it. you will not be dissapointed at all


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 9, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> yes its by the same author of the magnificent "Monster". Trust me, when you read 20th century boys youll forget all about naruto and any other manag in existance, its that good. the author is my fav manga ka of all time and has so many other splendid works.
> 
> Im so glad my review made yuo interested in reading it. you will not be dissapointed at all




By the way, do you know any other site than have this manga. the thing si that my university doesn't allow me to dowload from the internet such things as bittorrent and the other software. 

If not, then that's okay because once i get home i can  downlaod anything i want. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah this manga definetly sounds interesting i will check it out!


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2004)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> By the way, is the storyline better than death Note? Because that is one kick ass manga that doesn't have any action at all, just the addcitive storyline which first class. If by any chance you haven't read Death Note, i urge you to do it immediately because you are missing a great master piece in my opinion.




oh i adore Death note, but 20th century boys is in a completely different level, plus i honestly can compare them, 20CB is already in its 17 volume, while DN just began


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 14, 2004)

I just started with the manga dew days ago (currently at chapter 108) and i have to say its supreme the story the charas ist just awesome thx for that moe my "Friend"


----------



## mow (Dec 14, 2004)

YES! im getting someone addicted to it! istn it a masterpiece my friend? it was confusing at first but the story just explodes then


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah really is kenjii still alive and who is friend...no wait dont spoil anything ive got to see it with my own eyes.
there is always suspense in some way and i cant stop reading it in fact its my fav. manga now (sec. Naruto,third Death Note) is it still running ? I dont know why but when i look at the images it looks for me like some "old style" pictures.


----------



## mow (Dec 14, 2004)

lol the manag has so many twists but i wont spoil it for you 

yeah the manga ka style is kinda old, but he makes up fopr it BIG time with the great story, its still running in Big spirits japan, they are up to volume 17 right now

check out some of his other stuff, Monster is great, read it at
Link removed


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 14, 2004)

I started Monster once i was at chapter 3 but somehow i forgot to continue well ive got to restart it if its the same manga ka


----------



## mow (Dec 14, 2004)

yep its great, also pineapple army, master keaton, Happy!, and pluto


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 14, 2004)

where where where?  
ive got a serious problem if they are all so good like 20 cb  :


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 14, 2004)

Noooo i wont get any sleep this week but thank for this.


----------



## kevin77 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol, i've had 20th century boys on my computer for 3 months. I read the first chapter and wasn't impressed by the art (I was reading Gantz concurrently and there is a huge difference between them) so I stopped. But I think i'm gonna start reading it again.


----------



## mow (Dec 14, 2004)

the art work might no seem impressive, but trust me the story more than makes up for it


----------



## ninamori (Dec 14, 2004)

I love 20th CB... The latest chapter mabe me go, "WTF???? *spoiler, not gunna say* OMG MY LIFE NOW HAS MEANING AGAIN!" *dances like a monkey*

....that made me seem stupid... but I love it that much. It used to be slightly boring, but then the plot exploded in my face.


----------



## Xenophobia (Dec 15, 2004)

Glad to see there are other fans that appreciate the wonderful work of this mangaka. Its sad how some people will judge the work just based on the artwork, but trust me, once you started reading it more and more you will learn to appreciate the wonderful drawing, since the mangaka is able to capture all the emotions of the characters.

This manga can put all most all of any other manga to shame, the story is beautifully written, and with so my twist in events that will keep you guessing. 

I love this manga, just too bad that people arent giving it as much of a chance like Naruto, Bleach or One Piece...


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2004)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I love 20th CB... The latest chapter mabe me go, "WTF???? *spoiler, not gunna say* OMG MY LIFE NOW HAS MEANING AGAIN!" *dances like a monkey*
> 
> ....that made me seem stupid... but I love it that much. It used to be slightly boring, but then the plot exploded in my face.



I KNOWWWWWWWW!!!! "" i have now became the devil"!!! OMG !!!! I WAS INSANE WHEN I READ THAT PART!!!! *insert fanboy screm here*



			
				Xenophobia said:
			
		

> Glad to see there are other fans that appreciate the wonderful work of this mangaka. Its sad how some people will judge the work just based on the artwork, but trust me, once you started reading it more and more you will learn to appreciate the wonderful drawing, since the mangaka is able to capture all the emotions of the characters.
> 
> This manga can put all most all of any other manga to shame, the story is beautifully written, and with so my twist in events that will keep you guessing.
> 
> I love this manga, just too bad that people arent giving it as much of a chance like Naruto, Bleach or One Piece...



I know naruto and bleach are trash compared to it


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Dec 16, 2004)

This is one awsome manga.
I read all volumes last night (dled them a few weeks ago but been busy with exams).
Definately on a whole nother level.  Everything planned from the beginning (you can tell), it's just awsome.


----------



## mow (Dec 16, 2004)

Limitles Shadow said:
			
		

> This is one awsome manga.
> I read all volumes last night (dled them a few weeks ago but been busy with exams).
> Definately on a whole nother level.  Everything planned from the beginning (you can tell), it's just awsome.



its marvellous isnt it? the writing is simply superb . Im glasd theres another 20th CB fan on board


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Dec 16, 2004)

I found it quite amazing how the author could plan almost the whole series thats happened thus far since the beginning.  I didn't find it difficult to follow (as some review sites suggested) - it was pretty straight forward that the time period is around 2000 (hence the title) and that the past were just flashbacks which gave us insight into charcter development. 

I like how he gives us their memories in gaps (which the author fills in later).  Reminds me of Momento.


----------



## blind51de (Dec 26, 2004)

Yup, yup. Definitely.
God, there are some people here who think Naruto has a masterful plot. Kishimoto can't even keep his own continuity in even three pieces.

20CB has the best plot-work in a manga I have ever read.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 26, 2004)

i finally saw it and i was impress by the entire storyline. Thanks Moe for introducing me to this series. Also, now anime-source is hosting the manga, so go check it out.


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

yeah but only till chapter 44


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 26, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> yeah but only till chapter 44



Yes, but 44 chapters is better than nothing at all, right.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Yup, yup. Definitely.
> God, there are some people here who think Naruto has a masterful plot. Kishimoto can't even keep his own continuity in even three pieces.
> 
> 20CB has the best plot-work in a manga I have ever read.



indeed, there are too much nautoards, I enjoy kishimotos artwork and I m looking forward to ther other series he will make in the future in hope of  a great develompent, but naruto + bleach are not evevn .0000000000000000000001% of how great one chapter of 20th CB is




			
				Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> i finally saw it and i was impress by the entire storyline. Thanks Moe for introducing me to this series. Also, now anime-source is hosting the manga, so go check it out.



no problem my friend, we are here to serve, im glad you are all enjoying this masterpiece as much as i am

okay how about we being making debates about the story? and post theorioes too


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

can somebody host volume 17 for me i dont wont to be "spoiled" and im dieing of curiosity


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> can somebody host volume 17 for me i dont wont to be "spoiled" and im dieing of curiosity



give me 20-30 minutes and youll be reading the new chapter


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you moe you are my hero


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

*Warning this thread will contain Spoilers from now on*
*flips completely out* I knew it I knew it i knew it I knew it that was so cool the devil is back oh yeah 
now i cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

lol " i guess im now the devil"
man thats the coolest line EVER!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> lol " i guess im now the devil"
> man thats the coolest line EVER!


yeah really but what was he doing all the time 
btw I love the first and the last picture of volume 17 theyr both great :


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

yweah i know! i cant wait for the next volume to find out what happened, Ursawa is probabily come up with an incredible explanation


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 26, 2004)

or he was just making music  
Im wondering if fukubei (dont know if thats right) was friend or if he was only a fake


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

your welcome man, im glad my pimping of the manga is making ppl like it


----------



## Yukimura (Dec 28, 2004)

>< Volumes 1-6 is 43% done....

Faster, darn you!


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

Hangin There Its Woth Every Moment!


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 28, 2004)

absolutely agreed...

hey so the latest is still volume 17?

thanks


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

yep, volume 18 will be published in about 2-3 monthas i guess, how im going to survive i dont know :/


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 28, 2004)

oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

im beginning to kinda hate you for recommending such addictive stuffs to me...how am i supposed to live another 2-3months without it


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

moe i love the last sentence in you signature its the best i ever saw


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

hey 4th whats up man!

man im gonig to make a kenji avy and sig, remember the pic in the first chapter with him using the brrom as a guitar, that will be my sig  im going to have it coloured and made asa sig

can you send that pic for me please?


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

im fine and you?
sry i dont have the first chapters anymore i dont have much space so i deleted them but maybe that can be useful


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

AWESOMNESS! i repped you man!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

ive got repped thanks moe
dont you think kenji almost didint get older while yoshitsune and otocho look like old geezers?


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

Psst edit your posts in white so we wont spoil it for others

I know thats exactly what im thinking, i think friend had him frozen or something, rmeber that friend did age at all


edit: heres the avy


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

but i warned all cause i dont want to do this all the time :sad
that avy rocks kenji is the man
or maybe they are both clones since fukubei diedut somehow i dont like that ieda


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

man i cant wait for vol 18, everything ive predicted till now is always wrong, the man is an amazing writer!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

two or three months alhflahfhj there is no smilie and no words who can express the pain i feel right now


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> two or three months alhflahfhj there is no smilie and no words who can express the pain i feel right now



man my fav scene is when 

the italian priest went to the old man who told him friend wanted "the new book of prophices" to be everywhere and to be become the new bible,  

MAN THAT PART ROCKED!!!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

yeaht that rocked but my fav part was
when they teamed up to defeat the robo the pic when they look at the robo that was soooo cool (that what is used in the history books)
and you changed your sig now it even better


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

oh man that part! the pic was awesome,the manag is just so damn good, it feels more like a real book than a manag

lol i linked this thread with the quote


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

i know i love taht sentece  
yeah your words are ao true its really liuke a book
you should get the manga enceclopedia (i know) back in your signature its a great thread


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> i know i love taht sentece
> yeah your words are ao true its really liuke a book
> you should get the manga enceclopedia (i know) back in your signature its a great thread




Have you read monster yet? you should casue its also great!

i want the lnik back up, but i alread close to 500 chaarcters allowed in a sig, cant add anything more :darn


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

ive started monster but at the moment i have to finish gantz


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll start 20thCB tommorrow!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

toad_sennin said:
			
		

> I'll start 20thCB tommorrow!


do that its really great


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 28, 2004)

race time rival!!!


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

toad_sennin said:
			
		

> I'll start 20thCB tommorrow!



yes man, you will be in love, trust me!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

toad_sennin said:
			
		

> race time rival!!!


please dont spam this thread


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

man how about when they went to the mansion on the hill? that was a great part, espical y with friend not being able to see his own face in the mirror


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

oh yeah that was great to but
when friend rises at the expo i knew it but u had such a feeling in my stomach while reading that


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

O.o!! man *when he raised his finger in the air, and they all figured out how is is ebcoming like a god!  pw3nage


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

that was really awesome man i I though that 
Fukubei would be a hero when he falls to death that was really surprising that he was friend


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah he was the last person i expected, i even though Kenji was friend early on and he was just toying with everyone

But dont you think Friend is the best villian of all time? How he manuplitues and destroyes evertyhing,its very clear in volume 17 when he began giving vaccines to only certain ppl and how that caused everyonme to kill each other, hes more like a demon! and whats scary that you feel he is human like, he ahs no super powers or anything, he's just pure evil


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

yes at the beginig i though it was otocho or sadakyo before we met them but not him


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

or when the holy mother sais " i crushed 50000 ppl with my feet, i am godzilla


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah that was surprising or the face of sadakyu in the simulation funny  
its 150 000 i think


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

lol the girl was so creeped out! it was funny though, but i cant belive he killed their old ffriend who came back from german, that part reall tore my apart


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

yes that was sad im really wondering how the powers of the ice queen have developed


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

Greatly, I cant wait to see her when she see kenji  again

man kenji looked so bad ass when he came riding the bike


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah some times ive get a exciting feeling if i read watch a anime/manga that scene was one this times (there are alot in 20 cb)


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

man i hope iot become an anime soon, its so damn good


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> man i hope iot become an anime soon, its so damn good


yeah but if the mess it up ill go berserk and kill some ppl


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

i know what you mean! but they mad emonster good so i doubt they will ruin this
man i want to hear kenji's song so bad!!!!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

oh yeah they must have a pretty good soundtrack since hes listening to music all the time


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

T.Rex baby! thats the whoel reason i checked the manga, 20th century boy is actualyl a name of a very old song which made me check the manag

man music and manag pw3n everything else


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> T.Rex baby! thats the whoel reason i checked the manga, 20th century boy is actualyl a name of a very old song which made me check the manag
> 
> man music and manag pw3n everything else


well for me its manga and movies thatn music and anime is the song good?
thank you whoever wrote this song :


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

its a great old rock song from the 60's by *T.Rex*


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

I`ll check it out someday they mention it in the manga right?


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2004)

yep they do, i think they even have the lyrics


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 28, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> yep they do, i think they even have the lyrics


yeah when mon-chan is hearing it in the car i think what is the song about did it inspire the managka i mean therd must bd something if he named a manga after it


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 29, 2004)

SPOILERS













YES!!!!!!!!!!! i knew it...he cant be dead...he is the ultimate hero whos gonna save the world from despair...hailed Kenji-sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahahahahah, i can feel tears rushing out of my eyes when i finally get to see him alive...man...so inspiring.


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

haha so u read all our spoilers?


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

Kenji Ruless~!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> Kenji Ruless~!


true true and justice never dies


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> true true and justice never dies



man with that gun in his hand! 

WE SHALL DEFEAT THE FROG EMPORER!!!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

the lazzer gan i loved that 
im wondering what the frog emperor is doing do you think he will come back?


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

oh yeah he definiatly will
hell bring the holy mother with him too


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 29, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> haha so u read all our spoilers?



nope...i just finished reading chapter 17 today...oh man...cant imagine my joy to see the hero still alive and kicking...apparently he gonna rock the world with his guitar


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

naruto heart! cover the spoliers with white colour!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> nope...i just finished reading chapter 17 today...oh man...cant imagine my joy to see the hero still alive and kicking...apparently he gonna rock the world with his guitar



ok sorry i thought so because you said that you would see him finaly again and i  thought that you didnt saw him at the end of 17
but finaly a third one to discuss about the awesomeness of this manga


----------



## neutrinos (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks moe for getting me into this addictive manga. It has a very interesting plot lol. I always thought that Fukubei was a suspicous fellow, but the author sure messed my prediction up when he fell off the building.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

neutrinos said:
			
		

> Thanks moe for getting me into this addictive manga. It has a very interesting plot lol. I always thought that Fukubei was a suspicous fellow, but the author sure messed my prediction up when he fell off the building.




oh man your more than welocme, i was sure that once any one reads the first chapter that theyd get hooked on it  . But never try to guess, trust me you will fail misreably, im quite god at prdicating what will happen in mangas but when it comes to 20th boys, i suck totally!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

yes we grow mwuhahahaha
moe we should make a fc
            Bad                                Good

Owner = Friend or                         Kenji
co owner =the long hair guy or         yoshitsune
and all the other charas 
and you dont suck


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

I think this thread is more of an fc actually, but man VOLUME 18 COME OUT SOON DAMMIT! im gonna die if i dont read the bloody thing!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 29, 2004)

there arent single chapters around are they?
lets kidnap the mangaka and force him to write faster ( i guess taht makes us to devils )


----------



## Codde (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I just started reading this manga. A lot better than I expected, thought it will be like monster in tone and stuff. Read all the way into the 2nd volume once I started. This manga is really good so far. 

I'm wondering when did this series start?


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2004)

hm im not quite sure, but i guess he began it right after Monster eded, which was around 2000 i think. He has another manga at the same time right now, its called PLUTO. Its based on Osmua's Astroboy (pluto was the name of one of the villians) and i heard ureswa is making it AMAZING. but i havent check it out cause the only way to get it is through irc, hich i cant install.


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 30, 2004)

tell me where and i dowload and host it for you
Edit: I found chapters 1-13 can you give me a site where i can upload it for you?
Edit 2: found 14 and 15 it says that 15 is the newest
Edit 3: found this site they got 9-14 mybe its useful for you for later this thread
Edit 4: read it myself cant stop reading very very very good


----------



## Codde (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm surprised it's that new. Thought it was much older but seeing as how it seems to be currently running I guess not.

Well I read 2 more volumes after that and the manga just got better.

I'm up to the point where we see Otcho and that monk guy. If Otcho is Shogun then that was a bit too obvious.


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 30, 2004)

Code said:
			
		

> I'm surprised it's that new. Thought it was much older but seeing as how it seems to be currently running I guess not.
> 
> Well I read 2 more volumes after that and the manga just got better.


yeah i thought the same 
it sucks that we have to wait for the next volume but its better this way just imagine it would be finished


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 30, 2004)

go kenji go kenji go go go...Justice never dies!!!!!!!!!!!


wahahahahahahaahhahahaha

i simply cant wait for chapter 18.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 30, 2004)

just how on earth did the author manage to plan so much things ahead? 

its even more amazing that he even came up with such an unique and original idea...

but what really earn my respect for this manga is the smooth flow of the story thus far. 
...normally a lot of manga screw up when the story timeline skip around the past and future...

BUT
the fact that he is able to knit them all together so nicely to form an incredible story without ever breaking the tempo of the manga is just simply amazing to say the least.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2004)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> just how on earth did the author manage to plan so much things ahead?
> 
> its even more amazing that he even came up with such an unique and original idea...
> 
> ...



EXACTLY, and he does so IN EVERY SINGLE MANGA. hes an amazing writer


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2004)

oh man thak you so freaking much! ui repped you


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 30, 2004)

I was lazy so i copied all the files into number one so ther is the first chapter and the other zip files in there 
tell me what you think about it


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! THE MANGA IS AWESOM!!! i just read 10 pages and it kicks ass!!

'Im a robot" wow! and the scene with the other robot when he told her that her husband died! man Ursawa is a god!


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 31, 2004)

I knew you would share my opinion it just kicks ass the characters are very well done i like atom and the teddy bear and of course all the others.
arghhhhhhhh im not around today (at my fathers place) maybe well see us tomorrow


----------



## Codde (Dec 31, 2004)

Bending spoons is fine and all, even floating but...

Being able to kill a guy by stopping his breathing with nothing but a look... I'd rather have Kenji vs. Friend than Kanna vs. Friend in a super psychic battle finale...


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Dec 31, 2004)

Code said:
			
		

> Bending spoons is fine and all, even floating but...
> 
> Being able to kill a guy by stopping his breathing with nothing but a look... I'd rather have Kenji vs. Friend than Kanna vs. Friend in a super psychic battle finale...




OH is that really so? i must have missed it...could you kindly tell me in which chapter does kanna use her so called supernatural powers? thanks


----------



## Codde (Dec 31, 2004)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> OH is that really so? i must have missed it...could you kindly tell me in which chapter does kanna use her so called supernatural powers? thanks


In the very beginning of chapter 110.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 1, 2005)

lol...looks can kill really...

perhaps she is a successor of the uchiha clan? who knows she might be using tyskuyomi on that guy lol


----------



## Codde (Jan 1, 2005)

Well I'm in the middle of Volume 15. About to finish 16 which is the last volume I can find translated.

Is there any past Volume 16 translated out in chapters or so or does the author only release in volumes and 17 is the latest?

I was happy when "friend" was finally dead... but damn... Why can't he just stay dead? He has come back to life 3 times now... It kind of makes me feel that this might drag on forever...


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 2, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well I'm in the middle of Volume 15. About to finish 16 which is the last volume I can find translated.
> 
> Is there any past Volume 16 translated out in chapters or so or does the author only release in volumes and 17 is the latest?
> 
> I was happy when "friend" was finally dead... but damn... Why can't he just stay dead? He has come back to life 3 times now... It kind of makes me feel that this might drag on forever...



Moegi FC

please go to this link to get chapter 17, the most current chapter...

eh...sorry to spoil it for you...since you said something regarding 'friend', that means you will be in for a nasty surprise in chap 17....lol


----------



## Codde (Jan 2, 2005)

The ending of Volume 17 was great... just what I wanted.

I do hope Kenji is more focused on. Kanna is cool and all but it would be better if Kenji was the Hero once again...


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 3, 2005)

hey hollis...welcome aboard 

if you wanna the link for chapter 17...just click the link under my post directly above yours, above Code post to be exact. 

enjoy


----------



## kakayanu (Jan 4, 2005)

yo..chollis my man..don't "ngarep" yo.!!!but i know the feeling behind the proxy in university yo..!!!


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

no worries guys ill be uploading volume 17 in 30-40 minutes
just bare with me, the website is going crazy today


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 4, 2005)

moe...everytime i see you my 'hatred' for you increases...joking.

i have been already trying to cut down the number of manga im following and then suddenly you came barging into my manga world by introducing such a great manga to me.

oh man...nowadays i only keep thinking of what is gonna happen in chapter 18 and nothing else...
think i have been infected too deeply...nowadays my mind would wander off and thinking...SPOILERS

will the world really end in 2015?


lol....think i better get in touch with the real world soon. hahaha


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 4, 2005)

eh...monster? no thanks...

i tried following its anime but i was absolutely clueless about its plot lol...

but im very keen to try out National Quiz...seems very enchanting to me 

care to provide the link?

thanks dood


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2005)

okay new theory

If you recall in the beginning of volume 1, kanna wakes up and looks at her window, seeing the same machine as the one where Kenji (supposdly) died with. My guess is that Kenji made this machine this time around, to attack Friend's earth defense base. This will lead to the idea that the next volume could very well be the last volume of 20th CB. Imagine, a final encounter ebtween friend and Kenji, exactly like they had last time. wouldnt that rock?

eh , sry for the bump.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 8, 2005)

hmm...20th century boys...as the name implies...wouldnt it be more of a coincidence that its gonna end in Volume 20? lol


----------



## mow (Jan 8, 2005)

hmm maybe as long as i get more 20thCB, im a happy fool!


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 8, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> hmm maybe as long as i get more 20thCB, im a happy fool!



hey...i consider that quite 'insulting'   

fool you may be...yet a fool like you manage to pull someone like myself to suffer together the anguish of waiting for volume 18...

hmm...wouldnt that makes me a bigger fool?


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 9, 2005)

Link removed
all the rest is fine but chapter 1 is corrupted n i cant open the ziip file


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 9, 2005)

oh dont worry about it...im just going to go to anime source n get chapter 1 page by page...thx anyway


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 12, 2005)

We watched a movie at school about the expo in japan and they showed that thing where friend stands on the top while kenji was on the robo and i think that thats were the assasin at the expo if you know what i mean that was so cool.


----------



## Codde (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm wondering or rather hoping...

All of Fukubei's death included getting shot were all tricks?

Kenji did say that friend pulled tricks in his reasoning to why he thinks Sadakiyo isn't friend. Hope that he doesn't really just come back to life...


----------



## hollis (Jan 14, 2005)

hey guys!
i've been discussing this manga with my friend and then we came up with some theory.

God is 'friend's father!!! 

we came for this theory based on these points :

[one] you see, there's only 3 character in the manga that have supernatural   power which is kanna, friend, and god.
kanna got her supernatural power from his father, which is friend.
and where do you think friend got his supernatural power? is it gift? or gifted from his father? who's his father? 
well i can't find any supernatural chara other than god. 

[two] friend's family is rich, and maybe the field where the kenji's base are bought by friend's family coz friend are jealous not becoming the member of kenji's groups and so he ask his father to build the bowling alley in the field.
Remember the scene where little kenji and friends are protesting the construction of bowling alley? (Vol 14, third chapter, page 43)
and that's where the person are shown from the back, he's maybe definitely are god.

[three] god is still alive till the end although in my oppinion he can be a big threat to friend coz he can be very rich. also he can predict friend's way of thinking as told in last pages in vol 17.

well that's just a theory and actually i doubt it myself.
any opinion is welcome.


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 16, 2005)

Moe you finaly did it very cool (ava and sig) same to pek i love them both 
@hollis nice theory could be


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 19, 2005)

however 20th century boys storyline is far more intriguing and enchanting


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah the artwork might not be that grand in comparison to other series, but frankly i could care les , it has the best writing ive ever read in my life  and ti seriously beats every other series out there at the moment


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jan 20, 2005)

I just read up to volume 16!!!!! it rawks! I love it...
but I want more kenji! T_T we miss kenji!!!!!


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 20, 2005)

You.. know.. 

I really hate cliffhangers... especially the one in the end of volume 17, and the waiting involved.. 

O_O.. but I'm glad.. who was at the end of the cliffhanger tho.. cause I've seen everyone exception of him. 

Have you noticed that Yoshitsune looks better as an old man, then he did as a kid and a young man. He looks the part of a reliable and crafty person, instead of a weakingly that he showed in the beginning. 

And Otcho, he just continue to look more and more, cooler as he ages. I mean, the manga could've easily had him as the main hero of the story, instead of Kenji, with the presence that he brings when he around. 

^^
>8

I wonder... what new trick and ability the savior.. if my assumptions is correct.. will bring out. 

^^
>8

And I wonder if Kanna's Mother will ever show up in person?


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2005)

oh wasnt it just sweet 8) the anticpaticon is lkilling me right now

oh *the holy mother will descend*, dont forget


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 20, 2005)

^^
>8

Exactly! It was cool, and he doesn't look any older than when he "died". Except for the new bum look, he looks exactly like he did before. I wonder.. Hasn't she descended? Or which Holy Mother is it? 

^^
>8

Does that mean that he developed some supernatural power same as Friend? I wonder.. I mean.. we know that the power that Kanna has supposely came from her father.. but what if it didn't.. what if it came from her mother? that could be a clue how the savior could combat Friend. I wonder...? 


Also, this remind me of the book 1984 with big brother.. and constant threat of enemy or aliens.  And it has similiarity of the apocalyse with the Anti-Christ. But.. I maybe looking at thing as similiarity with other materials..

^^
>8

I suppose.. the Saviour is Enemy.


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 20, 2005)

February 28, 2005


----------



## Codde (Jan 20, 2005)

Drizzt said:
			
		

> Also, this remind me of the book 1984 with big brother.. and constant threat of enemy or aliens.  And it has similiarity of the apocalyse with the Anti-Christ. But.. I maybe looking at thing as similiarity with other materials..
> 
> I suppose.. the Saviour is Enemy.


Yeah this manga reminded me of book 1984 too.  Especially the post 2014 world.


----------



## angieness (Jan 20, 2005)

Viz Acquires 20th Century Boys?  (09:58 PM EST): According to the Diamond Previews update for their manga, they have a solicitation in there for 20TH CENTURY BOYS, a title that's been sought after by its fans for some time as it's done by the creator of both Monster and Master Keaton and Yawara.

courtesy of animeondvd.com

It might be liscensed now!


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2005)

angieness said:
			
		

> Viz Acquires 20th Century Boys?  (09:58 PM EST): According to the Diamond Previews update for their manga, they have a solicitation in there for 20TH CENTURY BOYS, a title that's been sought after by its fans for some time as it's done by the creator of both Monster and Master Keaton and Yawara.
> 
> courtesy of animeondvd.com
> 
> It might be liscensed now!



angien, you know i loff you and all, but you seriosuly messed up my day


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 20, 2005)

licensed? please...let this be a joke.


----------



## Codde (Jan 21, 2005)

What's so bad about it being liscensed?


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 21, 2005)

if we are talking about the manga being licensed...then pray hard that those great subbers will continue to sub this awesome manga for us...if they choose not to violate any licence laws...then we may never get to see chapter 18.

guess thats how it is.


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 21, 2005)

well there is still a month to go.. and until VIZ officially states that they license the manga, I'll continue to treat the news as rumors. 

^^
>8

Now I'm curious.. why hasn't Kenji age a bit.. from what I've seen everyone else has age.. except for him. When we see him, he just some hair growth and a gruffy look to him, but no actually aging.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow, I've just read up to Volume 16 and am dling volume 17 right now, and frankly I'm blown away. What an awesome manga. I'm blown away. The characters are so brilliant, the dystopia perfectly realized, the plot so engaginly convoluted. This is one of the best manga I have ever read. In terms of plot, it is the best, and the characters are very well done as well. So non typical.

I really like that Kenji was the main character, because I think 90% of writers would have made Otcho the main character. I mean, Otcho is so much more the typical hero, the tibet trained wandering warrior, the grizzled veteran. But instead the main characters is Kenji, the normal guy. And not normal in some abstract sense, but in the sense that he isn't a total failure, nor is he a total hero. No demon's inside him, no raging temper, no moronic outlook. He's a guy that you could see as your neighbor. But he's also complex. He's dynamic, you root for him. And I like that, that just because someone is normal, doesn't mean they have to be boring. All too often, the only characters with depth are brooding, angsty guys. Not here.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jan 22, 2005)

welcome to the enchanting world of 20th Century boys hahahaha

glad to have you on board...


----------



## amithee (Jan 24, 2005)

they wouldn't (or at least, shouldn't) continue if the manga gets licensed, their (very awesome) translator is adamant about his translations not being used for scanslations if a series become licensed. (i.e. one piece)

(see BLEACH, BABY.)

[edit]
oop, and lookin at their site, it looks like beck is being discontinued as well.


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Jan 28, 2005)

#4832    0x [242M] 20th_Century_Boys_volume_17[Hawks_MS][hq].zip
 #4833    0x [ 38M] 20th_Century_Boys_volume_17[Hawks_MS][lq].zip

how come there is 2 version of volume 17?
i dl the 38 meg one and the its seems fine...whats in the 242 meg?


----------



## Codde (Jan 28, 2005)

GreatTeacherOnizuka said:
			
		

> #4832    0x [242M] 20th_Century_Boys_volume_17[Hawks_MS][hq].zip
> #4833    0x [ 38M] 20th_Century_Boys_volume_17[Hawks_MS][lq].zip
> 
> how come there is 2 version of volume 17?
> i dl the 38 meg one and the its seems fine...whats in the 242 meg?


A higher quality version.


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2005)

glad you enjoyed it 

Im such a great pimp dont ya think? i mean i pimp music, moives, manga, you name it and i pimp it


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Feb 8, 2005)

When is 18 coming out ?


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 8, 2005)

February 28, 2005

At the end of the month.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2005)

If there was somewhere around here where i could buy the new volume i wouldve done it without a doubt. But manga is unknown here in the desert and if the translator stops translating ill end up shootiing my head of.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok, I really don't have time to read through 191 posts, can someone give me the basic plot of the storyline?


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2005)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Ok, I really don't have time to read through 191 posts, can someone give me the basic plot of the storyline?



Tsu, you of all ppl will enjoy 20th CB greatly, heres a *review* i wrote for it


----------



## bida (Feb 8, 2005)

i love this manga

kinda reminds me of my youth

did i say i love this manga =D


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 15, 2005)

The Hawks.. if they're willing to contribute to distribute it.. 

But I don't know if they will.. since it was a joint project between the MS and The Hawks..

but then again.. they are still distributing Berserk Manga..


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

I do hope the hawks post it


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Feb 15, 2005)

I really hope the Hawks do, because its not that I'd mind shelling out for the last few volumes, its that it will be years before they're brought over here


----------



## 4thokage (Feb 15, 2005)

In Germany they're currently at volume 9 but still it im sure they need more than a year till they release vol 18 ing


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Feb 15, 2005)

nevermind...its ok

since im living in Singapore...asian country...

i would get my hands on volume 18 in no time lol

Sorry guys...just wanna rub it in hahaha


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2005)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> nevermind...its ok
> 
> since im living in Singapore...asian country...
> 
> ...



No mortal words exist to express my disturbing and complex mixture of hatred,envy and utter jealousy towards you.

you lucky son of gun  :sad


----------



## pakku (Feb 16, 2005)

I've only read the first six chapters, but I have an overpowering urge to give it up already.

Does this make me a bad person? I've heard nothing but great things of it... plus, I loved Monster, which this seems a LOT like ( a bit too much?). However, I trust the opinions of the masses of people who love this, so when can I expect to fall in love with it?


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

I know what you mean, the first couple of chapters can cause you to dislike it, as it contains so many time jumps that could be annoying at first. But bare with it, you wil have the story's background fully understood by the 3rd or 4th volume. And I can garuntee you that its better than Monster


----------



## lazy_eye (Feb 16, 2005)

just started reading it some time this morning from vol 1-5 and just finished 5 and still downloading vol 6-10. anyonw know where i can find 11-17?


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 16, 2005)

^^
>8

they have the rest of the manga to be bittorrent..


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

WTF!! the hawks still have them up? YES!!!! this means they might conitnue scalating it!!


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2005)

Buddah himself would envy you you lucky arse!


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Feb 25, 2005)

man...the wait is agonising

damn...will the world end??????????? lol

will there be any more groups subbing it???

I don't want to buy the comic as its in chinese...though im a native chinese speaker ahahhahah

however it isnt so comfortable to try adjusting to those kenji and co's chinese names.


----------



## meweiss182 (Feb 27, 2005)

man i just got done reading this series it was amazing by far the best manag ive read so far although i thought the ending could of been a little better and i thought it could of been taking a little further but it was a really good series because it made you constantly think it wasnt a standard story line and had tons of twists in it i also thought the appearance of "FRIEND" could of been a little better but meh o well any1 else have any takes or comments on the ending? also do they have an anime out for the series?


----------



## meweiss182 (Feb 27, 2005)

ive read all 100 chapters/volumes on directmanga.com ive read as many as there are on the site and it says there are no more after 100 so i guess ive read the part where kenji's niese and that      who went to that "friend" town where they brainwash you meet in the hall way after the big event at the church thats where it left off


----------



## kane_x (Feb 27, 2005)

meweiss182 said:
			
		

> ive read all 100 chapters/volumes on directmanga.com ive read as many as there are on the site and it says there are no more after 100 so i guess ive read the part where kenji's niese and that      who went to that "friend" town where they brainwash you meet in the hall way after the big event at the church thats where it left off



You mean to tell me that they have some chapters in directmanga? And here I was, thinking that it would take ages before I could get to know how it goes on. Dude, you're a lifesaver! This definately deserves a rep!  :


----------



## meweiss182 (Feb 27, 2005)

pek could u tell me where i could find the remaining volumes?


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 1, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Dude thats vol 10, we are waiting for vol 19 now if i remember right. So it isnt the end, its in the middle of teh story



CHAPTER 19?????????????


gosh...are you sure?

Isn't it chapter 18 that we are all waiting for? 

or did i miss it?


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 1, 2005)

man...you sure scare the hell out of me lolz

i just went to a local comic store today...and the latest is still currently Volume 17...

and i too check out on the website of the local publisher for 20thCB...apparently its not in the estimated release list for the month of March


----------



## Codde (Mar 1, 2005)

Well volume 18 should be out already...


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Mar 2, 2005)

Give me 18!!!!


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Read vol 16-17 last night again and it feels like i could kill for vol 18 >.<!



same here, this really sucks.


----------



## suPMah (Mar 2, 2005)

hmm, well i've dried my tear and started to hate viz even more..
at least noone has licensed "pluto" yet..


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 3, 2005)

Scanslation!!!

god damn it...

the wait is agonising.


----------



## beansy (Mar 3, 2005)

While I doubt I'd get his permission to directly copy them, here's the forum link.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2005)

thats good enough, thanks alot mate


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 4, 2005)

please please...any translators will do...pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kane_x (Mar 4, 2005)

Aaaarrrgh... This is getting annoying... I've read it up to the end of vol 16 thanks to a friend now, but I gotta find vol. 17 from somewhere else! This is killing me... Does anybody know where I can get it??


----------



## pakku (Mar 5, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, the first couple of chapters can cause you to dislike it, as it contains so many time jumps that could be annoying at first. But *bare with it*, you wil have the story's background fully understood by the 3rd or 4th volume. And I can garuntee you that its better than Monster



Good sir, I am in your debt. I've read up till... err, I think around chapter 145, and knowing the fact that the manga keeps going strong after... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Friend/Fukubei died. Although, it seems unlikely that this is the last "hey look, that guy's Friend... psyche! Not even close, in your face" kind of plot twist, even though it seems to really be rubbing it in my face that he's really Friend and he's really dead.


 

I really wish I had read it in a couple sittings rather than just a volume once in a while. :/


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2005)

It makes me really happy that 20th CB has made you a fellow addict my good friend . And I dont wanna spoil anything for you, but IT JUST GETS BETTER. That's all i have to say for now.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 7, 2005)

kane_x said:
			
		

> Aaaarrrgh... This is getting annoying... I've read it up to the end of vol 16 thanks to a friend now, but I gotta find vol. 17 from somewhere else! This is killing me... Does anybody know where I can get it??



I'll pm you the details.


----------



## pakku (Mar 10, 2005)

Alright, all caught up. Excellent manga, but...



			
				pek said:
			
		

> 1, I dislike all the timejumps.
> 2, I hate the begining, it was this thread and moe's posts that made me try to continue.
> 3, I hate the flashback of the same thing coming up 3/4 times / volume.
> 4, They seem to trying to keep the story alive even thou i think it should of endet "before" the third timejump. This story is too long man ;O
> ...



I agree. The last couple volumes were nice, but we really need some form of conslusion of something. In particular, I'm interested in Kiriko, but I could go for _anything_ to be concluded. Even now we're kept in the dark on how the little science room thing turned out... I'm all for suspense or mystery and stuff, but Urasawa: you've got some 'splainin' to do. Also... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if that guy turns out not to be Kenji for some reason I'm going to shoot myself. He may have left for 10+ volumes but he never stopped being the coolest guy in the manga.


----------



## Codde (Mar 10, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> Alright, all caught up. Excellent manga, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some spoilers from volume 18... mainly about the science room thing.

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the science room thing turned out? Well as Sadkiyo said, "Friend" pulls tricks... who knows he was pretending to choke and stuff? It's a possiblity as after reading volume 18 I don't think it's the same friend as before which is nice.. didn't want him surviving getting shot.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 22, 2005)

Where can we find 18?

I just got hooked on this 2 weeks back and read 1-17 in like 5 days.  Each chapter ends with a good cliff hanger, so I never could really stop myself.


----------



## kane_x (Mar 23, 2005)

Manga Heaven has released the first chapter from vol 18.

Get it here:

#Manga-Heaven@irc.irchighway.net


----------



## 4thokage (Mar 27, 2005)

chapter two is released too 
this is wonderful just as i finished Monster i can get more of my beloved Urasawa action


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2005)

WHAT????!!!

damn I cant install irc >.<


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 27, 2005)

yes yes yes...come April and the chinese edition of chapter 18 will be published...can't wait to get my hands on it. been a wait too long.


----------



## angieness (Mar 27, 2005)

If any of you can give me a place to upload them, I got chapters 1 and 2 from volume 18 hot from irc for those of you who can't use irc


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2005)

I cannot thank you enough! *bows*


----------



## angieness (Mar 27, 2005)

It's no problem!  ^^ Whenever they release chapter 3 I'll put it up


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2005)

yesssssss, it feels so good to get my 20th CB fix at long last


*Spoiler*: __ 



An alien with a weapon that looks like a guitar




heheh that just made my week


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 27, 2005)

thank you so much for uploading them.  I love this manga!  Can't wait for #3.


----------



## angieness (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you for posting it! ^^ I hadnt had time to check their channel


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2005)

pek you are indeed god =I


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 2, 2005)

pek, can I have your babies?


----------



## mow (Apr 4, 2005)

well, that chapter was superb. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The dedication and love everyone has for Kanna is just wonderful, to think they made that lie up just for her to get vaccinated. It's just like how everyone followed Kenji with utter desrgard to their own well being




Cant wait for chapter 4 to be released.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank yew, Pek! Truly an awesome chapter.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> well, that chapter was superb.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Np, everyone. Ill try to upload next asap to.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah was pretty touching part when the old man explained it, now i just want to see Kenji in action, and where could have gone after the 2000 action


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 4, 2005)

Man I love this series.  That last chapter was amazing.  Yes indeed.  The way the mob boss was asking for any news really struck me.  I can't wait for the next release!

BTW Moe:  Kenji's quote in your sig is by far one of my favorite quotes ever.


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 4, 2005)

I would be eternally greatful if someone could upload chapters 1 and 2 again.  I've been in 20cb withdrawl for far too long


----------



## mow (Apr 4, 2005)

YamiHikari said:
			
		

> BTW Moe:  Kenji's quote in your sig is by far one of my favorite quotes ever.



To be completely honest, all credits go to the great elliot , who has FINALLY graced us with his presence. How havee you been mate 

Ill ask angie to upload it for you as soon as she logs back on, or you can pm her if you wish


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> To be completely honest, all credits go to the great elliot , who has FINALLY graced us with his presence. How havee you been mate
> 
> Ill ask angie to upload it for you as soon as she logs back on, or you can pm her if you wish



It is quite an accomplishement to be credited with the longest lasting element in the sig of the sig changing maniac himself   mr. moe. 
But alas I did pos that exact text in  a fit of utter 20th century boys pumpedness.

I really have no idea why I have never posted in this thread before.  I am so insanely in love with 20cb and am so ubelievably happy to discover that a group has finally picked it back up after it got liscenced.  This is some of the best news I've heard in awhile.


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you very much for the downloads.  I am so happy to reunite with my darling kenji.

moe- i just got all her albums and i really like what i hear so far.  She is like bjork in weirdness factor, yet she maintains the weird without all that unnecessary weird nois... imean music. (but seriously i like bjork too)


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2005)

Darnations! You already got her album? and Im stuck listening to amazon's 30 second samples played on infinite.

But I'm glad you are enjoying her music. I really have to get her album as soon as I can. 

BTW, have you heard of Del Tha Funkee Homosapien? If not, say the word and you'll have the pm launched to your inbox


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 6, 2005)

I have heard Del mentioned a time or two, but ive never actually heard any.  And I'll make sure to include her album whenever i get around to uploading that starlight mints album for you.  I promised you that like a week ago.  Me and my crazy college drop-out (temporary status i assure you) life style gets in the way of the important stuff like pimping out new music to my buddy moe... Dang.


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2005)

It's heart warming to know that, even though you are a lazy arse, you _still_ think of pimping music to moi ing

Lol, check your pm box in precisly 1 min and 2 seconds mate .

Now I shall toddle off now to attempt to recharge my batteries, night mate and take care


----------



## mow (Apr 7, 2005)

pek I love you mate! I really do!!!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2005)

I think this yaoi guy have gotten a hold of your brain ;P

Dont really have anything to do atm so i just uploaded it so i could make you people happy. Im all yours


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 8, 2005)

the slowest thing about IRC is my brain when using all the commands. It confuses me to much... If I could find a program alike mIRC but that is better and not so boring, I would use it. I've only tried a few times to download through mIRC and I didn't work, so it's nothing for me.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Apr 9, 2005)

pek...how can we ever thank you enough.....man...you are da man!


----------



## leung_dog (Apr 9, 2005)

can ne one help me out this is by far the best manga eva!!! but directmanga takes me 1 hour to get 10 chapters from their d/l system is there ne where else i can get 20th CB right bow besides directmanga.com?  i'm onli on ch 86 ne help would be appreciated


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2005)

NH: Dont thank me, thank #mangaheaven. They are the one putting a lot of effort and time on it :]

leung_dog: Download mirc from here. I hope you dont got firewall or router. Ill help you out


----------



## Codde (Apr 9, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> leung_dog: Download mirc from here. I hope you dont got firewall or router. Ill help you out


Well I have a router and firewall and I still max out my internet connectoin speed. Though you might run into a few users/bots that you have to open up another port.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2005)

Code: Yeah, had router to and i had to open a few slots but for people that dont know how to open this will get pretty troublesome. Its difficult to make a tutorial / Guideline on how to open ports since there are a lot of different routers and they got different setups . Im trying to make a simple "How to download from irc" guide with picture for the lazy people :>

Here it is: 
just pm me if i have missed something.


----------



## mow (Apr 9, 2005)

GUTA LALA
SUDA LALA 
:music


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love 20th CB. The manner in which everyone believes in Kanna is astonishing. They have absolute faith in her. It just keeps amazing me over and over again.
And Kenji with the guitar! I have a new avy now 



 I need chapter 6 >.<


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understatement.  


Man those last two releases were amazing!

Kanna > All.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love how Kanna's "Don't Die" speech was just like Kenji's.
And Otcho running with the raido asking for Kenji's help = priceless. 




When I get around to making an avy, it will be of Kanna.


----------



## mow (Apr 10, 2005)

YamiHikari said:
			
		

> Kanna > All.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So true, the connection between Otcho and Jenji is so powerful. 20th CB has the best set of characters in a manga ever.

Ill try to find a good Kanna stock for you and ill make you the avy


----------



## leung_dog (Apr 10, 2005)

thx pek i love u !!! u rock


----------



## zilkoril (Apr 12, 2005)

Found out how to download via IRC...

Zilk


----------



## Codde (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm still not that fond of Kanna...


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

lol Code, why so mate?


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 12, 2005)

Apparently Code prefers his women quiet and submissive.  *grin*


----------



## Codde (Apr 12, 2005)

Well. I just like Kenji better as a character. A female from 20thcb that I like was that cop person...forgot her name. Maybe if Kanna was more like her(though I guess she kind of is...). Anyways I'd rather see Otcho has the main than Kanna.


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

It is true, Kenji is a wonderful character, and I can closely relate to him in a manner unlike any other before. But I dont know, Kanna is a good character too. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact she is shakey and hesitant through her Ice queen exterior only adds dimension to her character




oh and guys, check the other thread I made for Pluto, right here


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 12, 2005)

Kenji is still where it is at, that is what makes Kanna awesome, she is sooo her uncle's neice.  She is a great leader and hero because she repects and looks up to all the things that made Kenji a total badass.  This manga still is and always will be about Kenji, but it is also about how he has affected all the people has been close to.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 12, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> Kenji is still where it is at, that is what makes Kanna awesome, she is sooo her uncle's neice.  She is a great leader and hero because she repects and looks up to all the things that made Kenji a total badass.  This manga still is and always will be about Kenji, but it is also about how he has affected all the people has been close to.



Darn straight.  I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok here's my shot at it:

Kenji = Kanna ≥ Otcho > (Yoshitsune = Yukiji)

I'm also keen on God, Chouno, Kenji's sister (uh, Kiriko I think) and Kyoko.

I love tough women.

Actually, all the characters are beautifully done, even the ones that annoy me.  I start to like the bad guys after awhile, just because they are (for the most part) well rounded and deeply developed characters.

Friend makes the best villan.


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

Indeed, I *loathe* Friend, he makes my stomach cringe whenever I see his name, yet I love him so dearly at the sametime. He is the perfect villian. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He removes all hope from everyone in the story (the vaccine, giving a numbered fw. This lead to massacres in attmpts to gain the vaccine, I'm sure he had the most wicked grin when he though if the idea), which is countered by Kenji, who provides hope to everyone around him. This is why (at first) I though this was all a diabolical plan by Kenji.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 13, 2005)

Indeed, Friend makes a great villain, even better because his one desire is to make Kenji and co.'s lives absolutely miserable with a little world domination on the side.  At first I thought the whole mask thing was horribly stupid and cliche, but now I realize that the mystery surrounding Friend's true identity is an integral part of the 20CB storyline.


----------



## Codde (Apr 13, 2005)

Well his mask thing is a very important part of his identity...



*Spoiler*: _End of Volume 18 Spoilers_ 



To hide the fact that once Friend dies, he's dead, and another one replaces him. At least that's what i got from the part where Friend at the end of volume 18 says "I wonder what Fukubei would do?" or something like that that. And the fact that everything he does is a trick. On that note, how can Kanna have pyshcic powers if Friend himself doesn't?]




Well I like Yoshitsune and Yukiji. Maybe if Kanna didn't have psychic powers -_- I don't mind God's power, just don't like the whole "I look at you and you are dead" powers.


----------



## zilkoril (Apr 15, 2005)

I've only found up to chapter 6 of volume 18... where might I be able to find the remaining ones? Thanks!

Zilk


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Apr 15, 2005)

pek...as usual...you da man...

are you sure you aint Kenji in disguise?


----------



## angieness (Apr 15, 2005)

pek is so wonderful :tears: I just got my Pluto from you last night as well! I keep neglecting to check IRC because I've been busy with school and :cough:startedplayingWarcraft:cough:


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2005)

Pek...*bows*

angie what did you think of pluto?


----------



## angieness (Apr 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Pek...*bows*
> 
> angie what did you think of pluto?



ohhh man it's so great!!!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when #2 died I got all teary eyed!


 I can't wait until the next chapter!


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2005)

I know. I adore Urasawa. So darn good. That one volume of pluto is a million times better than naruto, bleach, death note combined. (IMO ofcourse ^.^)


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I know. I adore Urasawa. So darn good. That one volume of pluto is a million times better than naruto, bleach, death note combined. (IMO ofcourse ^.^)



*nods in wholehearted agreement*


----------



## Codde (Apr 15, 2005)

*nods in disagreement... but then I've only read 1 chapter...

MS is almost done with all of volume 18...how frequently are 20thcb volume releases?


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2005)

every 3-4 months (i believe) since the Big spirirts Japan (the magazine that publishes 20th CB) is bi-monthly.


----------



## angieness (Apr 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I know. I adore Urasawa. So darn good. That one volume of pluto is a million times better than naruto, bleach, death note combined. (IMO ofcourse ^.^)



I also totally agree 100%, as much as I adore the series mentioned above, Urasawa is amazing. I need to read monster now


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2005)

he's just so...gah you know? The manner in which he builds up his characters and makes their emotions, trials and tribulations so vivd is beyond any other manga ka's work. Not a single moment in any of his works is weak or pointless. They all combine and weave a most masterful tale.


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2005)

...
*begins to build a statue of pek*


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 17, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> ...
> *begins to build a statue of pek*



I second that notion.

...Can I be the painter?


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2005)

JesusFreakDK said:
			
		

> I second that notion.
> 
> ...Can I be the painter?



*hands him bucket of paint*  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenji is gathering up an army of hippies XD That just made my day!


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 17, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *hands him bucket of paint*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You know, spoilers sure were a lot easier to not read when people just wrote them in white text.  To me, that silly little spoiler button just screams "push me, push me!!!"
Oh well, I'll still live for the next couple minutes it takes to read this chap.


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> You know, spoilers sure were a lot easier to not read when people just wrote them in white text.  To me, that silly little spoiler button just screams "push me, push me!!!"Oh well, I'll still live for the next couple minutes it takes to read this chap.



Presicly the reason why I use it in this thread. I know it tempts your soul to click it. Come on, go right ahead. Yuo know you want to  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 you clicked it!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2005)

^Evil!!! You know how weak we are and how inviting the sexily rendered spoiler boxes are!


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 20, 2005)

phrase of the day = SEXILY RENDERED


----------



## mow (Apr 26, 2005)

_and yet again, pek proves he is the almighty god of IRC_

Edit: link no work >=[


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2005)

Seems like their site is down or something. Ill upload it to my gfx uploadsite. Itll be up iwithin a few minutes

Zabuza in mist uniform

The connection on this one is superb, if you whine ill rape your nose! :I


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 27, 2005)

*covers nose*  (how does one rape a nose anyway?)

I'm not complaining.  Pek is still god of IRC.  Just because this one works :]


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 27, 2005)

Happpy happy joy joy!! (anyone here remember ren and stempy?)


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> Happpy happy joy joy!! (anyone hear remember ren and stempy?)



precisly the reason why I love you so much elliot


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:
                                                 Originally Posted by *onlyelliot*
_Happpy happy joy joy!! (anyone hear remember ren and stempy?)_





			
				moe said:
			
		

> precisly the reason why I love you so much elliot



OMG i can't believe i just spelled here, hear!!!!!!   ARGGHHH

ps.  moe i'm still waiting for you imput on the 5 star playlist, I'm up to about 52 songs on my actual list, I'll upload a new version of my itunes library a little later so you can check it out if you want


----------



## DeathBerry (Apr 28, 2005)

it seem that the irc sever has been down recently ...so i can't find 193-203 anywhere .....if anybody have it pls....send it tome- _  - T-T


----------



## DeathBerry (May 13, 2005)

ThanxS a lot Pek,you rocks!!!!


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2005)

Np, just pm me if you haev a question or something.

Damn this chapter really changed the story?! When will volume 19 be out? :III


----------



## Codde (May 13, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Np, just pm me if you haev a question or something.
> 
> Damn this chapter really changed the story?! When will volume 19 be out? :III


There should be 1 more chapter in this volume or another one I believe.


----------



## mow (May 14, 2005)

*again, bows to pek*


----------



## Mizuki_ (May 15, 2005)

Oi, could one of you point me to somewhere where I could get volumes 10 and up?

Would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 24, 2005)

*Rescues this thread off the second page*

Here's for Mizuki:

IRC: this picture   They've got just about everything.

If you don't IRC all the info you need to know is there.


----------



## Smokeyjay (May 24, 2005)

Im up to the point where the "guy" comes back on his motorcycle-well at least I think its him.  I forgot how to do spoilers-its been a while.

Kind of a weird entrance though.  Hopefully it'll explain why hes been gone so long.  For a long long time I thought he was friend.  Even when Friends identity was revealed I thought it was still that "guy".


----------



## Smokeyjay (May 24, 2005)

nm I found a website called mangadownload.net

Has direct downloads.  You have to register.  Has anybody heard of it yet?  It seems new.  Right now only 15 members online at 6pm.

Nm i saw that it had 20,000 members.


----------



## mow (May 30, 2005)

Awesome as always pek. Many thanks mate


----------



## Codde (May 30, 2005)

Yeah huge suprises in those chapters. As I adressed in early posts of what I thought the situation with Friend is.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 30, 2005)

Pek, where is Jesus and what have you done with him? 

Man that was good manga.

Friend =     :amazed 

Awesomeness



Let the wait for volume 19 begin.


----------



## onlyelliot (May 31, 2005)

It sucks so much more when this manga messes with your head when you don't have the next chapter sitting on your hard drive waiting to be read.  I just want to know already.  ARGHH!!!


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 1, 2005)

god cant wait for chapter 19......im still confuse about Friends death and magic tricks

>.<


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 4, 2005)

opooooooh!! my dl is completed! now i got all the volumes of this serie!! 

*feels proud becouse now he can hang out with the cool kids*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 4, 2005)

im almost completed with volume 5 and i think the story is awesome! 
*is addicted and has been awake all night readin....and colouring stuff*


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Jackal said:
			
		

> im almost completed with volume 5 and i think the story is awesome!
> *is addicted and has been awake all night readin....and colouring stuff*


Dont read to fast, you will regret it later. :/


----------



## suPMah (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm rereading the story now as i didn't remember who hattori was


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 4, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Dont read to fast, you will regret it later. :/


im like a machine @.@

im almost done with volume 11 

edit: omg...so friend is.....wth! :amazed


----------



## YamiHikari (Jun 4, 2005)

I love the WTH?!?! and OMG!!! moments in 20CB.  

Be careful though on reading too fast.  If you get caught up, you end up with a cliff hanger and 4-5 months of tourture before then next volume comes out to ease your pain.


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

Mwhahahahahahaha

I have converted el ero into the 20th CB light. I can rest easy now


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Mwhahahahahahaha
> 
> I have converted el ero into the 20th CB light. I can rest easy now


i have read 14-15 volumes in half a day 
I havent sleep yet and its 21:15 over here. You made me addicted!!!!!


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

But it's better than all naruto + bleach combined, right?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 4, 2005)

I read the entire 16 vols (at the time) when moe commanded me to read it...

*fears moe will beat him for speaking*

sorry moe...


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

its okay, but I still think the story blows all mangas such as naruto, bleach aect out of the water. The story is as good as it gets, and Urasawa makes use of ever single shot and line. Nothing is just there to be "there". It all fits a well weaven brilliant plotline. Kishi can only dream of reaching such level


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

The storyline is just freaking brilliant.


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

^ See? pek knows what he is talking about. 

20th CB = Awesome

pek = Awesome

Hence, *pek = awesomeness = 20th CB*

bless you, IRC god!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 4, 2005)

story pwns everybody. i have lost the count for all the times i ended up saying: WTF?

thats a good thing


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 4, 2005)

Pek is god =O thanks for the PoT upload *manly *

and well moe too 

How long do you think its gonna go on for?


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

20 volumes is my guess.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 4, 2005)

Hmmmm best to stop it while its good I think 

not like dragonball ?_?


----------



## mow (Jun 4, 2005)

OY! Dragon Ball was a great manga. God father of all that is shonen

The DBGT anime however...=/


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah... though this one prefers the original to Z really, more fun

*hasn't just bought love hina GN's*

anyway... back to 20th CB!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Lets all sit down in a circle and be amazed by each others awesomness. *bows down*

Chy guy with glasses: Hi! I love 20 CB! *huge applause*


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 4, 2005)

anyone know when vol 19 coming out?


----------



## YamiHikari (Jun 4, 2005)

Urasawa could make 2CB go on as long as he wants and the quality would never deminish.  He's just the man.  I don't think that he'd finish in just 2 more volumes.  But not too much more.

I don't know, there've been plenty of times when, if I didn't know better, I'd have guess that 20CB was wrapping up.  Then out of no where, Ursawas throws out something else and I hold on for the ride.  

Man I love it!


----------



## onlyelliot (Jun 5, 2005)

Urasawa's strenth comes from his understanding of the human condition which is shown in his masterfully created characters and further demonstrated in their powerful interactions.  In every great story, the characters are created first, then you let the story unfold based off of those characters.  Urasawa=God at this hence Urasawa=God at stories.  I'm wondering if maybe Urasawa is just bad at ending things, did Monster end well?


----------



## mow (Jun 5, 2005)

It did end well. Many were somewhat dissappointed by the ending he created, but I honestly cant think of any way he could have ended it better.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 5, 2005)

*still waits for mangareactor's scan of volume 18*

 :sad


----------



## Crowe (Jun 5, 2005)

Beatnik: Why mangareactors? #mangaheaven is pretty decent IMO.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmm, interesting, I thought they at least had a hand in editing it, etc.  

I use Emule and I see a few chapters by mangaheaven, but no volume rar file (well no sources anyway), bummmmmerrrrrr.  So how many chapters in volume 18 then?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 6, 2005)

Its 11 chapters. ;O


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 6, 2005)

Well... everything well and good.. but what I still want to know.. and what to find out.. if Mr. Music Man, Joe is Kenji. I mean.. I rather said.. something like.. I was someone that wished to be rocker of old. Now.. I just imitate them .. but atleast the spirit lives on..

>_>
>8

I rather focus on Joe than Friend. Unless the current friend is Kenji ... or something..

^^
>8

But a band of Hippies.. the guitar and Ga-la-la-la.. will take the world by storm. 

^^
>8

which makes you think.. does Kanna get her charm from her father.. or does she get it from her mother side? That power to captivate people with this alluding magnestim, I think it was seen obviously by Friend, but we seen it in Kenji as well. 

And actually.. I think Kenji would've the stronger one.. that his personality and charm would overcome Friend, simply because Friend is a mask and Kenji is not. 

Well.. I can't wait for the next chapter..

As one would say, "Cause.. it must be done."


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2005)

yesss , people are reading it. Glad you enjoyed it axass  Awesome isnt it? Check Monster now =D


----------



## pakku (Jun 19, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> BTW - According to Stephen' site, volume 19 goes on sale in late June, so we may expect the first chapters soon!



Oh thank God! *orgasms*

Just a question I've been curious about... if 20th CB is serialized [monthly? semiweekly? weekly?] by Shogakukan in Big Comic Spirits, why don't we see any form of the chapters until they're stuffed into tankubon form? Even some raws would be nice... Unless I'm somehow missing them entirely, which I seriously doubt. I've never heard of a manga that comes out by the volume, but I suppose it's possible that they're just fairly rare, or I'm more of a noob than I thought?

I'll admit, 20thCB is something that wouldn't be very appreciable without understanding the text, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Axass (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, my google skills never cease to amaze me, here's everything you need to know about Big Comic Spirits: it is weekly (comes out on Mondays), last number came out 6/13, here's the cover:


Here's the index:



Big Comic Spirits official site: 

From what I've read in this site, it seems that chapter 206 was released 01/10/05, that means that if there were no breaks, tomorrow chapter 229 will come out.

Edit: I just realized that on the cover it says issue 28, 6/27... but in the site there's written repeatedly that the last one (issue 28) was 6/13 and it shows this cover... plus inside the index there's written that the next one (issue 29) will come out 6/20... makes no sense... wish I knew Japanese...
Well anyway, it is weekly (confirmed from more than one source) and it comes out every Monday, at least that's for sure.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 3, 2005)

The almighty Codelicious. My preciouse. Tho im not going to read the raw or even look at it. -_-


----------



## blind51de (Jul 5, 2005)

Hate to sound like a random leecher, but... any way to rehost 18?


----------



## Codde (Jul 6, 2005)

directmanga.com should have the first 200 chapters of 20thcb. I think that should be somewhere during volume 18. And I posted a link of the entire volume 18 above. 

 should have volumes 1 - 17 in volume files.


----------



## Codde (Jul 6, 2005)

Well there are around 200 pages to download...

Pain to download as in you're getting too slow speeds?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 6, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well there are around 200 pages to download...
> 
> Pain to download as in you're getting too slow speeds?



Well, its half way now.  I use cable.  How fast should it take?


----------



## ReMiXau (Jul 6, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> directmanga.com should have the first 200 chapters of 20thcb. I think that should be somewhere during volume 18. And I posted a link of the entire volume 18 above.
> 
> should have volumes 1 - 17 in volume files.



thanks heaps  *rep for you*

*From post below*
too bad im only d/l at 17kb/sec 
i have cable damn it! go faster !!1

im now officaly addicted 

cheers for the recomendation, i can see myself reading up to volume 17 by tomorrow


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2005)

oh thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 16, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.....

Look at what my posts in this forum have been reduced to.... *sigh*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks alot, Code. ::reps::


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.....
> 
> Look at what my posts in this forum have been reduced to.... *sigh*



Why you arse..where have you been?


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Why you arse..where have you been?



yours truly is now a full time factory worker and it looks like he'll be maintaining that status for another year.  Then... SCHOOL: THE RETURN and soon to follow UTTER DOMINATION


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> yours truly is now a full time factory worker and it looks like he'll be maintaining that status for another year.  Then... SCHOOL: THE RETURN and soon to follow UTTER DOMINATION



Im sorry to spoil your plans. I intend to take over the planet during this year 

It's good to see you around mate . Been far too long


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Im sorry to spoil your plans. I intend to take over the planet during this year
> 
> It's good to see you around mate . Been far too long


It really has, but you know, life is there to be lived so I'm working on that.  What have you been up to? Does your internship last through the summer?


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> It really has, but you know, life is there to be lived so I'm working on that.  What have you been up to? Does your internship last through the summer?



Glad to hear your schedule has been jam packed .

Im okay. The intership endind with the end of the fall semster, currently in search of another one.


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your schedule has been jam packed .
> 
> Im okay. The intership endind with the end of the fall semster, currently in search of another one.



So are you enjoying the down time? or do you find yourself uncomfortable in the land of non-productiveness? or both?

p.s.  I've also been teaching myself guitar and have found myself utterly obsessed with Pavement and Steve Malkmus's solo work and most recently (as in today) I have fallen in love with Ween


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> So are you enjoying the down time? or do you find yourself uncomfortable in the land of non-productiveness? or both?
> 
> p.s.  I've also been teaching myself guitar and have found myself utterly obsessed with Pavement and Steve Malkmus's solo work and most recently (as in today) I have fallen in love with Ween



Most surely uncomfortable in the land of non-productiveness. Im bored out of my witts.

And ah! Fallign in love with Ween? Amazing arent they. You should check out Strapping Young Lad too. You wont be dissapointed .

At the moment, Im facinated by Opeth.


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Most surely uncomfortable in the land of non-productiveness. Im bored out of my witts.
> 
> And ah! Fallign in love with Ween? Amazing arent they. You should check out Strapping Young Lad too. You wont be dissapointed .
> 
> At the moment, Im facinated by Opeth.



I need a bigger ipod :sad


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

onlyelliot said:
			
		

> I need a bigger ipod :sad



They need to make a 100 GB. I already passed the 80 GB mark


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> They need to make a 100 GB. I already passed the 80 GB mark



Wow

I'm just approaching 50 GB so i think the 60gig ipod photo would hold me off for awhile, but this measly 40gig just isn't cutting it


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

I believe I will be sticking to cds and burnt cds. Unless Apple makes a bigger one with a reasonable price.

We all know that wont happen.


----------



## onlyelliot (Jul 22, 2005)

well it is getting better as the 60 gig is now only 400, but i imagine funds must be somewhat strained for you living away from home and all.  Or maybe it is just the full time job that makes $400 seem so much more reasonable to me


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a combo of both my good man


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2005)

Muscho gracias Code


----------



## Tsali (Jul 23, 2005)

Didn't really early on (96-01) God say something about an event not happening until bowling becomes big again? I know he did, but what was it? It's another thing I've been looking forward to since early in the series (like the "what did Donkey see?" plot). I love how Urasawa hints at events really early on, it really makes you excited for the occurence in the future.

Looks like everything is starting to fall into place, the 20th century boys (as well as the 21st century boys 'n girls) all seem about to gather for a real conclusion. I can't wait to see how it all goes down, and how all of these brilliantly brought-up characters play their part in the final confrontation. If there's not another massive twist, I'd say we'll see a conclusion by volume 25.

Hey, what do you all think about the possibility of a 20th Century Boys anime? Maybe after Monster finishes up in another season, a 20thCB anime can start up. I'd love to see it come into fruition. I really hope they make one.


----------



## Codde (Jul 23, 2005)

Tsali said:
			
		

> Didn't really early on (96-01) God say something about an event not happening until bowling becomes big again? I know he did, but what was it? It's another thing I've been looking forward to since early in the series (like the "what did Donkey see?" plot). I love how Urasawa hints at events really early on, it really makes you excited for the occurence in the future.
> 
> Looks like everything is starting to fall into place, the 20th century boys (as well as the 21st century boys 'n girls) all seem about to gather for a real conclusion. I can't wait to see how it all goes down, and how all of these brilliantly brought-up characters play their part in the final confrontation. If there's not another massive twist, I'd say we'll see a conclusion by volume 25.
> 
> Hey, what do you all think about the possibility of a 20th Century Boys anime? Maybe after Monster finishes up in another season, a 20thCB anime can start up. I'd love to see it come into fruition. I really hope they make one.


Ah... I completely forgot about the "Bowling becoming big." part... 

But yeah it does seem likely that it will be ending in the next few volumes. Don't see how it can make another time jump... or drag out the current timeline beyond 50 chapters. On that note, I seriously doubt there'd be an anime before it ends.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh my! This manga is becoming better and better with every chapter. By me, this is the greatest manga of all time. I'm waiting eagerly for an eventual anime. Goddamn would it rock... Urasawa is the king!


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Oh my! This manga is becoming better and better with every chapter. By me, this is the greatest manga of all time. I'm waiting eagerly for an eventual anime. Goddamn would it rock... Urasawa is the king!



 

May everyone see the light.


----------



## the_reaper (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anybody knows where i can get tome 18, it doesnt seem to be anywhere?


----------



## santosj (Jul 26, 2005)

How many chapters does volume 18 have? I have read 11 chapters in 18 and I'm wondering if I could be missing one or two before I start reading volume 19.

I think they may start doing the anime for 20th Century Boys after Monster ends. I would hate for it to be so, but they haven't started yet and it doesn't seem like they are going to start it any time soon. It would be totally wicked sweet to see 20th Century Boys serialized as anime.


----------



## the_reaper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Code, you deserve a big hug!!!


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheers for all the help Code, it's greatly appreciated mate =]


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jul 30, 2005)

anyone that still has a valid working link to volume 19 chapter 1?

Your assistance would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 30, 2005)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> anyone that still has a valid working link to volume 19 chapter 1?
> 
> Your assistance would be greatly appreciated...thanks



I think Click here
 has a work link.


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Jul 30, 2005)

Absolut-Kaos said:
			
		

> I think Click here
> has a work link.



mate, please correct me if i'm wrong

the site only has 20th ranging from vol 1 to 17, can't see anything beyond that.

If that's truly the case, it's ok...i appreciate your kindness in helping


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 30, 2005)

Naruto_Heart said:
			
		

> mate, please correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> the site only has 20th ranging from vol 1 to 17, can't see anything beyond that.
> 
> If that's truly the case, it's ok...i appreciate your kindness in helping



Well, my bad.  Thats what I am up to.  I though thats the fiurthest they go.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome manga! XD, this the only manga which caused me lose a night's sleep lol, couldn't stop reading it xP. I finished like 14 vols in 6 hours x_x.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone know how often  20 CB is released and a group that releases it quickly after it is released?


----------



## blahbleh (Aug 13, 2005)

<3  <3 <3 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2005)

Cheers Code =]


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks alot, Code. 

Ah, a good chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenji still ownz all and I love Chono's new outfit!


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 14, 2005)

Good God that just made my day.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Powerman (Aug 14, 2005)

Volume 19 chapter 2 isn't working for me >.< Could you re-upload it?

*Edit* nevermind for some reason it wasn't working a minute ago. 

Thank you BTW.


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2005)

Code delivers


----------



## Crowe (Aug 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew that Ichi would do something like that. I hope Kenji goes into berserk mode and kills everyone off with his guitarr.


----------



## blahbleh (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone else feel like this manga has been stretched out too long? I feel as if i was enjoying it much more before vol 18ish..
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it doenst seem to have the same surprise factor or enjoyment level for me anymore i kinda wish they ended it before this 3 years later crap 




blah bleh balhohoho


----------



## Crowe (Aug 18, 2005)

blahbleh said:
			
		

> anyone else feel like this manga has been stretched out too long? I feel as if i was enjoying it much more before vol 18ish..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



So you mean that you were expecting the extreme story change on volume 17? Finding out that friend isn't 'friend' -_-


----------



## Gamakireta (Aug 20, 2005)

Ahh...I've stopped at 17 i hope 18 still work for me...


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 25, 2005)

Please, Code father my children.  Two in one was more than I could ever hope for.

Mmmm good chapters...


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Sep 10, 2005)

hmm...apparently the links to chapter 5 and 6 doesn't works for me...

any other optional links?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Codde (Sep 10, 2005)

Link removed
Link removed

That should last longer.


----------



## Codde (Sep 10, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 11, 2005)

Now it's already 5-6 out...^_^! just can't wait.....Thx code you so nice...I really waited this "Joe Yabuki"-guy to pop-up..^_^! the different personalities from the late him right...^_^! now he more relax...not Fiery like he used to be...^_^!


----------



## kapsi (Sep 16, 2005)

blahbleh said:
			
		

> anyone else feel like this manga has been stretched out too long? I feel as if i was enjoying it much more before vol 18ish..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I also get a feeling that the it gets slower and slower. The story almost didn't progress since volume 16.

BTW:
[/SPOILER]


----------



## newport (Sep 16, 2005)

*sigh* i missed the time frame for the you sendit links,can someone hook it up with vol.18 and 19......i'd be in your debt.
or any links to it..


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 23, 2005)

Thx alot code....btw...I still wondering...coz i got a little argue with my friends...is the guy showed up is fukubei or not...what do you guys think...? and about his line..."I Pushed a man Precious to the woman...and he..." who does this guy referred to..?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 23, 2005)

its the guy taht psuhed kenji's sisters husband and got him overrun byu the train


----------



## Codde (Sep 23, 2005)

Forgot about the guy who showed up... I remember seeing him before or a character that looks likes him... 

Volume 19, Chapter 8:
deviantART: KyuubiPandoraChan

Volume almost finished... then another wait... (then anther volume.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The person in the chapter reminded me of Johan from Monster for some reason when I first saw teh cover... though the more I looked at it the less it resembled him...
Well nice to see a flashback of Kenji's past again. Guy was kind of weird... basically repeated the crimes of which Kenji stopped someone from doing... (aside from running an old lady over.)




EDIT: Manga-heaven released a version 2.
deviantART: KyuubiPandoraChan


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 24, 2005)

wakaka...nice one code....oh yeah pek...i thoughts it was just idioms....now you reminds me....now i getting clearer...and that guy ain't fukubei right..? ^_^!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks alot, Code. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, that guy ain't Fukubei. 

The stories going slow but it's starting to pick up now. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## YamiHikari (Sep 24, 2005)

Code, you are my hero!  The pace kind of picked up again with these last two chapters.  Man I can't wait for more.


----------



## penguins (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone have any theories as to who is the new Friend? I've been thinking about it since I read the end of volume 18. I read an interesting theory that said that Donkey was the new Friend. I'm not sure how that would work out exactly since he's supposedly dead but then again Fukubei was supposed to be dead as well. The more I think about it the more it makes sense cuz he's sort of off the radar at the moment and 20thCB has a history of making characters have an important role long after you've thought they were done. Also, Donkey was the only one that saw Fukubei and the other 2 in the science room that night, and we're still not entirely sure of everything that happened there that night.

Just a theory. Anyone else have a different one?


----------



## Codde (Oct 5, 2005)

penguins said:
			
		

> Anyone have any theories as to who is the new Friend? I've been thinking about it since I read the end of volume 18. I read an interesting theory that said that Donkey was the new Friend. I'm not sure how that would work out exactly since he's supposedly dead but then again Fukubei was supposed to be dead as well. The more I think about it the more it makes sense cuz he's sort of off the radar at the moment and 20thCB has a history of making characters have an important role long after you've thought they were done. Also, Donkey was the only one that saw Fukubei and the other 2 in the science room that night, and we're still not entirely sure of everything that happened there that night.
> 
> Just a theory. Anyone else have a different one?


I don't think that who the new friend is, is as much of importance as it was in the beginning. I think what that statement suggested wasn't, "Who is this new Friend?!", rather "Friend truly does only use tricks." Which is further implied by the whole flashback with Manjoume. So when he does "die", he possibly truly dies and is replaced by someone else. Probably someone resembling Fukubei or something along those lines.


----------



## Gamakireta (Oct 7, 2005)

But still the members of friend saw "friend" on that rainy day didn't they..also kenji's friends saw him too right...? about...being replaced by someone resembled him...who could it be...? someone who already through plastic surgeon


----------



## FeiLing (Oct 11, 2005)

I've already tried this, but 20thCB doesn't work ....somehow :/


----------



## Crowe (Oct 11, 2005)

New chapter out; 20th Century Boys v19 ch 09 [Manga-Heaven]


----------



## Codde (Oct 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well there were more references in this chapter about "Friend" not being the same person. Not just the question he asked about someoneelse in regards to him and afterwards saying "I see..." also the "Are you the same person as that guy the other day?"


----------



## Crowe (Oct 12, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well there were more references in this chapter about "Friend" not being the same person. Not just the question he asked about someoneelse in regards to him and afterwards saying "I see..." also the "Are you the same person as that guy the other day?"



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. but how many friends could they be and who might they be ? :/ Anyway this chapter just stated the obvious imo.


----------



## penguins (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler warning for chapter 9_ 




Did anyone notice that in the flashback, Friend was wearing the bandages to cover his face rather than the mask he used to wear in the beginning? Do you think Urusawa screwed up or did he do it intentionally to tell us something?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought that he only used the mask when he was doing his preachers. Could probably be a mistake or something


----------



## newport (Oct 12, 2005)

hey can anyone hook it up with vol.19? i tried mangadownload.net,but it's not letting me register to dload their files for some reason....


----------



## Codde (Oct 12, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. but how many friends could they be and who might they be ? :/ Anyway this chapter just stated the obvious imo.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it at least shows that Friend was switched even way back then. That was about 6 years before Kenji pushed Fukubei off the building.




Well not sure if this website has been posted before but nice 20thcb info site. 
Link removed


----------



## newport (Oct 17, 2005)

thanx code and pek for ch.9.... please keep us updated on new chaps: : :


----------



## Gamakireta (Oct 19, 2005)

The bandage a.k.a the mask was a mistake made by urusawa-sensei... ;D that's really intresting to talk about.. ;D


----------



## Crowe (Oct 23, 2005)

Hm, i dont think you guys have heard the bonus cd from volume 11 with Kenji singing? 
http://www.sweetiegirlracing.com/manga/deathnote.html


----------



## penguins (Oct 24, 2005)

Chapter 10 is out.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 24, 2005)

What the hell happen to this series?

I couple of month ago it was supposed to come out in the US as well as Monster, but i haven't seen any volume out.

Does anyone knows why? thanks in advance.


----------



## pakku (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, I know that Urasawa wanted 20thCB to be released after Monster to show his development as an artist or something... and I believe I remember Viz announcing a delay for the two series before that, so I guess to simplify things...

Monster: Delayed
20th Century Boys: Uber delayed

BTW, that latest chapter... awesome.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

Viz doesnt seem to have released any volumes yeah, really weird.


----------



## Codde (Oct 24, 2005)

penguins said:
			
		

> Chapter 10 is out.


Link to it 
Link removed


----------



## Gamakireta (Oct 28, 2005)

This is the last Chapter of Vol 19..? I thought it gonna be 11 chapters of them...


----------



## kapsi (Oct 28, 2005)

The fat twins are certainly Friend.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 28, 2005)

^Have you read it all, Kapsi?


*Spoiler*: _Latest Chapter Spoilers_ 



"I'm Kenji."

Sooooo badass. XD


----------



## kapsi (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope, I'm predicting, NF style 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, though it looks as he's going to talk all bad guys into being good now.


----------



## penguins (Oct 30, 2005)

Chapter 11 is out.

is this the last chapter of volume 19?


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2005)

[Shinsen-Subs]_Blood+_04_[13876F99].avi

Yeah this is the last chapter of volume 19.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good chapter. We learn that Kenji lost his memory after the whole 2000 New Years incident and only regained them (stopped running away from them) at the 2015 World Fair. Volume ends with Otcho and Kanna meeting Yoshitsune and Kanna telling him that she's going to kill Friend. So I'm assuming the next volume will focus on her.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks alot, Code. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Great chapter. We finally got an explanation for what Kenji's been doing all this time and we got to see Kanna, Yoshitsune, and Otcho again.

I'm betting on only two more volumes left. It'd make sense to end with 21 volume as it would be the 20th Century Boys (Kenji and friends) moving on to fulfil their destiny in the *21st* century.


----------



## penguins (Oct 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty good but I hope that isn't the real explanation for Kenji's absence. The whole loss of memory thing is overdone in so many other mangas that I would expect 20thCB to come up with a better explanation.

You can see the momentum starting to shift against Friend. Kenji's army is growing and Kanna and the others are receiving help from Manjoume. This is Friend we're talking about though, so I would be surprised if he doesn't have any more tricksup his sleeve. 

I think the series still has at least 3-4 volumes if not more to go because there are just so many unanswered questions still.




Anyone know when volume 20 will be released?


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice idea, ending with the 21st Volume would make sense. Either way I don't see it ending next volume, there's still a lot ot accomplish. As I doubt "Friend" will be that easy to "kill" considering as how he's symbolic in a way as opposed to merely being one person.


----------



## penguins (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wait a minute, volume 20 supposedly came out 2 days ago. 

sweeeet.


----------



## FeiLing (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks a lot for the links 
the series is really great *_*
I've finally found vol 17, and also read vol 18........ but I still haven't found chapter 1-3 of vol 19 :/
can anyone help me ._. ?


----------



## jin9 (Nov 3, 2005)

thank you so much, Code!!


----------



## Codde (Nov 3, 2005)

FeiLing said:
			
		

> thanks a lot for the links
> the series is really great *_*
> I've finally found vol 17, and also read vol 18........ but I still haven't found chapter 1-3 of vol 19 :/
> can anyone help me ._. ?


http://www.boondocks.net/

They have up to exactly volume 19 chapter 3.


----------



## jamie (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not sure how to delete messages so the one asking for a site to download the series before this one just ignore.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 9, 2005)

Haha.

I just started reading it after hearing all of moe's good comments on it. I haven't even finished the first chapter. 

But the first thing that struck me is that it seems it has the same creator as Monster. Oh joy. I can expect good stuff of this manga I then. 

*Update:*

Wow. I am totally hooked. I can't stop reading it now. I love this conspiracy-type of manga.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know where i can find it? Both links moe put down are down cause it got lisenced...


----------



## the_reaper (Nov 16, 2005)

you can find most of it here: ftp.poupey.com


----------



## Ganryu (Nov 20, 2005)

Man,

I just spent the whole day reading 20th Century Boys!  I BT'd chapter 1-16 and aside from bathroom breaks and food runs, I've read it non-stop!  Totally blew me away!  Aurgh, where can I find the next chapters!!!


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 24, 2005)

i cant find this manga to dl newhereeee....and i dont kno how to use irc...and the ftp site or w/e doesnt work...well one of them doesnt;..so does ne1 know where i can get all the other volumes??


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## doomtrain6 (Dec 4, 2005)

where to get vol 20 fully translated? (or the script)


----------



## jin9 (Dec 10, 2005)

is there still no translation out?


----------



## kapsi (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope it speeds up a little in vol.20.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope the translations speed up a little.


----------



## doomtrain6 (Dec 25, 2005)

ack! no translation yet


----------



## penguins (Dec 26, 2005)

I can't wait for volume 20, supposedly there are some HUGE plot twists.


----------



## Yagami Raito (Dec 26, 2005)

penguins said:
			
		

> I can't wait for volume 20, supposedly there are some HUGE plot twists.



Same here, I just can't wait to see how all of this will be resolved. Btw, has there been any announced plan on how many volumes this manga will be?


----------



## kapsi (Dec 26, 2005)

^ with the slow plot development, it'll probably never end (as long as it makes money that is)


----------



## Codde (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's Volume 19.
*Chocobo, I found a DeiGaa fanart you could like! ^^*


----------



## Soul Fang (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok, many people don't know me here, but anyways I have been reading 20th CB for a while now, and i got to say that is beats every other manga hands down. Urasawa Naoki is a genius in creating good characters, awesome storyline and nail bitting suspense. Monster was awesome and he surprised me by creating another mind boggling manga. I have read up to the latest chapter..and now the wait is killing me.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 3, 2006)

I started reading 20th Century Boys yesterday, no sleep whatsoever, and only just caught up to the latest chapter now! It's a fantastic manga. Although I did have to force myself to read the middley chapters. It got really good at chapter 15 and is stayed on top  Thank God I waited until just now to read it, because I probably wouldn't have bothered to read volume 10 and above if it wasn't readible available.

I read an interview with Urasawa that 20th Century Boys ends in Volume 20! But I darent look at the volume yet because it isn't translated... -resists looking at spoilery images-


----------



## Mindless (Jan 3, 2006)

It ends in Volume 20?

I have a hard time imagining that, but this manga has done some amazing turns so I wouldn't really be surprised. But looking at Volume 20's chapter names, I don't know.


*Spoiler*: _Under a spoiler tag if you don't feel like knowing them just by looking at the page_ 





*Chapter 1.* The Important Point.

*Chapter 2.* The Time of the Holy Mother.

*Chapter 3.* When the frog Calls.

*Chapter 4.* The Worst Man.

*Chapter 5.* Contest for Mankind.

*Chapter 6.* Who is _"friend"_!?

*Chapter 7.* Great Power.

*Chapter 8.* Especially Me.

*Chapter 9.* Which way!?

*Chapter 10.* The Scenario with No Scenario.

*Chapter 11.* 24 Hour Humanity.




I'd be really sad if it ended now though.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _SPOILER ABOUT VOLUME 20 CHAPTER TITLES_ 



 Ouch those titles do kinda indicate an ending there O_o

Here's the original article.



----------
The title, as expected, was taken from one of the author's favorite songs at the time, T-Rex's "20th Century Boy."

"Back then, when information from abroad was scarce, foreign artists were almost like aliens from outer space. They were such distant figures, I didn't even know if they really existed. And here was T-Rex with their bizarre sound. Compared to the popular music in Japan back then, with all its cheesy lyrics, it was strange and otherworldly. Actually, T-Rex still sounds strange to this day."

Now, how will the story unfold?

"The story reaches a climax in Volume 20. I hope all of my readers get excited reading it; I know I'm getting excited writing it. I hope you look forward to it."

Translated by Neuroretardant {SIG} 
-----------


Eep! Well makes sense, 20th Century, 20 volumes. Monster was abit under too, I can't wait for this volume ^_^


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 3, 2006)

does ne1 kno where i can get volumes 18-20? or at least 18-19?? please...


----------



## Codde (Jan 5, 2006)

Putfile.org


----------



## jin9 (Jan 6, 2006)

er...did you upload the right thing?


----------



## Lammy (Jan 6, 2006)

... yes... I just like to do the opposite of what you guys do. Disguise my manga under gay file names. No one would touch them, fool proof!


----------



## jin9 (Jan 6, 2006)

ok, i fell for it...can u upload ch02 now


----------



## Lammy (Jan 6, 2006)

I told you, that was chapter 2.
It really is Chapter 2. Amazing how homophobic people can be!!! lol I am evil


----------



## jin9 (Jan 6, 2006)

the link doesnt work


----------



## jin9 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks so much, Code!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Code.


*Spoiler*: _Latest chapter spoilers_ 



So, Kenji's sis was alive? 

I forgot, was this ever stated, or was it just implied? Or was it never even implied?

Anyway, nice chapter. 

lol Mauro's going to the Frog Empire. XD


----------



## Lammy (Jan 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Latest chapter spoilers_ 







			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> So, Kenji's sis was alive?
> 
> I forgot, was this ever stated, or was it just implied? Or was it never even implied?
> 
> ...



Yeah it was, we've known Kenji's sisters been alive for 10 whole volumes now. Waaay back when Fukubei was shot and killed. In Volume 13, chapter 5, there was a flashback to Dr.Yamane in 2003 who made the virus, and then Kiriko had to spend the next 12 years developing a vaccine. Then we skip forward 12 years to Froggy in America and he meets a boy, who says he met a Japanese lady who gave him an injection [ie: Kiriko just finished it]. 

w00t! So Froggy has met up with Kiriko now! I bet he's cultivating the vaccine right now with her. Hope this factory doesn't get burnt down like the other one :[


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 7, 2006)

ya can someone upload volumes 18 and 20(up to the current chapter)...i stopped at 17 and dled 19...i need my fix...please?...


----------



## Codde (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's volume MaiHimeSpecials9-12

You should be able to find v20 on the past few pages.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 7, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Latest chapter spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I remember it all now! Thanks.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you for uploading it...oh man im getting restless just to catch up...
*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like kenji is still alive and going to reappear soon...yay the actual main character is going to show up again...i think...if that guy on the bike is him....which seems possible...this manga is so cool...i thought i would stop reading it when they introduced chou...since i hated him...but i kept reading on...so good...i like really like how the mangaka uses the flashbacks to move the story further...anyone know what age kenji is now??...i was already freaking out when i saw how old otchi was...yet he still kicks ass...sorry i rambled on...


----------



## jin9 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks alot Code!


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 16, 2006)

OH Man this Chapter is amazing!  Thanks Code, thanks!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, Code.

Good chapter - looks like the story's heading towards its conclusion, and it looks like I'll be right about that 21 volumes prediction.


----------



## SystM (Jan 19, 2006)

Please vol20 chapter 4 !!! I'm damn catched ^ ^


----------



## Codde (Jan 19, 2006)

shinsen-subs@irc.rizon.net


----------



## penguins (Jan 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The image before the chapter where we see kiriko, the long-haired guy and the giant robot interested me more than the chapter itself. It looks like that scene in the very first chapter of volume 1 where kanna sees the giant robot that appeared at the end of the year 2000 could be happening later on in this volume.


----------



## SystM (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks so much code. ^ ^
=)
Waiting for ch05 with much impatience...


----------



## jin9 (Jan 22, 2006)

Cheers, Code!!


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 22, 2006)

can someone put up vol 20 chp 1+2...the uploads on the pages before have expired...


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2006)

They should still work.
Read the manga, kiddos. Volumes one to three. =D
Read the manga, kiddos. Volumes one to three. =D


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

Umm... I can't get volume 05 anywhere, cause where I usually get it from, mangadownloads, the link's corrupt... HELP!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

So, can anyone please post where I can get the volumes 05 and on?? DDL will be best IRC will do too...


----------



## Crowe (Jan 23, 2006)

*Omnistrafe*, #Lurk at irc.irchighway.net have the biggest mangacollection on the net. They have it their, tho you need to be registred on irc.irchighway.net to be able to join.

How to register: 
/msg nickserv register Yournick your_password your_mail

To login:
/msg nickserv identify name password


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Omnistrafe*, #Lurk at irc.irchighway.net have the biggest mangacollection on the net. They have it their, tho you need to be registred on irc.irchighway.net to be able to join.
> 
> How to register:
> /msg nickserv register Yournick your_password your_mail
> ...


Thanks *Pak*, I'll try this 1st thing tomorrow in the morning!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 27, 2006)

*bump*

I saw Naoki Urasawa on television!!! The man is a god and he's now one of my biggest idols.


----------



## SystM (Jan 30, 2006)

Code do you have volume 20 ch05 ?


----------



## onlyelliot (Feb 1, 2006)

can someone upload chapter 4 for me please?


----------



## Codde (Feb 1, 2006)

There is a link on the last page.

[Scramble!]​_Kage​_Kara​_Mamoru​_-​_01​_[A1FCE25E].​avi


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the upload again, Code.

Great chapter. Glad to finally see her story.


----------



## SystM (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks so much code i'll get back my compuer in 2 days =)


----------



## pakku (Feb 4, 2006)

I really hope Manga-Heaven rushes this next one. It feels like we're actually getting closer to finding something out.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 4, 2006)

Would someone please upload Chapter 7-8? Thanks!


----------



## Mindless (Feb 4, 2006)

Not out yet as far as I know. In translated form at least. 

Oh yeah, forgot to comment about the chapters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



CLIFFHANGER! I can't take it! Jesus, the chapter ends with _"That man...", like what the hell!? I need more!  _


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 4, 2006)

wow this manga is awesome!!! can't wait till volume 20 is out!


----------



## jin9 (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks, Code! great chapters!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only clue to who Friend is was when he said that he wanted to go to the 1970 World Expo when he was a child. Maybe its Sadakiyo or Donkey and one them may have never died. Anyway, im just guessing...


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh! 3 chapters in a row. 

Thanks a lot, Code.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2006)

Three first volumes; Link removed

I'll try to upload some tomorrow.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 4, 2006)

Danke, peK. 

EDIT- When I clicked the 1st Volume, it said it wasn't found.  I guess, it might have to be re-uploaded again.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll choose FTP so that other future 20th Century Boys fans could resort to there, instead of constantly uploading it.  Thanks again, peK.


----------



## penguins (Feb 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I predicted earlier in this thread that the new friend was donkey. You can sort of figure out who it is now by process of elimination. It can't be fukubei cuz he died and kiriko said that the new friend is different from the old one. Can't be otcho, kenji, yukiji, maruo, or keroyon. That only leaves donkey, mon-chan and sadakyio, all 3 of which were thought to be dead. Sadakyio seems like the obvious choice so it probably isn't him. My gut says that it's donkey.


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 4, 2006)

IS the volume 20 out yet?


----------



## Codde (Feb 4, 2006)

Well yes... that's the one being scanslated. Volume 21, not yet, as far as I know at least.

I'm starting to think the same thing penguins.


----------



## Codde (Feb 4, 2006)

Well I know it's serialized in Big Comic Spirits or something along those lines. I do have chapter 238 raw on my computer, but not exactly sure where I got it...


----------



## pakku (Feb 4, 2006)

Has anybody else just... stopped enjoying this manga a few volumes ago? Somewhere around the last time jump I just stopped caring. I'm only reading it for some closure on the mysteries from before the series burnt out, and this is coming from somebody who simply loved Monster. Feels like 20thCB definitely had some high potential, and used it well for a while... but it later became Urasawa's neverending potboiler.


----------



## Darts (Feb 5, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Has anybody else just... stopped enjoying this manga a few volumes ago? Somewhere around the last time jump I just stopped caring. I'm only reading it for some closure on the mysteries from before the series burnt out, and this is coming from somebody who simply loved Monster. Feels like 20thCB definitely had some high potential, and used it well for a while... but it later became Urasawa's neverending potboiler.



*Spoiler*: __ 



its true...
especially when kenji appeared again.
as much as how cool he is, i didn't like him somehow reappearing again...


----------



## Mindless (Feb 5, 2006)

penguins said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted earlier in this thread that the new friend was donkey. You can sort of figure out who it is now by process of elimination. It can't be fukubei cuz he died and kiriko said that the new friend is different from the old one. Can't be otcho, kenji, yukiji, maruo, or keroyon. That only leaves donkey, mon-chan and sadakyio, all 3 of which were thought to be dead. Sadakyio seems like the obvious choice so it probably isn't him. My gut says that it's donkey.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But then again, as many other characters, Donkey is supposed to be dead. But as you say, right now, I can think of no one else but Donkey being 'Friend'.


----------



## Darts (Feb 5, 2006)

Mindless said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, as many other characters, Donkey is supposed to be dead. But as you say, right now, I can think of no one else but Donkey being 'Friend'.



*Spoiler*: __ 



was it stated that the current friend must be part of the old group?


----------



## Codde (Feb 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well didn't they refer to themselves as the "20th Century Boys"? I could be wrong, I really need to re-read the earlier portions again.


----------



## penguins (Feb 5, 2006)

> Has anybody else just... stopped enjoying this manga a few volumes ago? Somewhere around the last time jump I just stopped caring. I'm only reading it for some closure on the mysteries from before the series burnt out, and this is coming from somebody who simply loved Monster. Feels like 20thCB definitely had some high potential, and used it well for a while... but it later became Urasawa's neverending potboiler.



As of right now, I don't think that the third arc is as good as the first two, but i felt the same way half way through the second arc. I hated the first half of the kanna arc, i felt that it wasn't nearly as good as the kenji arc. But then we found out who friend was and it was all uphill after that. Looking back at it, the entire arc was really well made, it was just that the first half had to setup the events that occurred in the second half of the arc. I think the same thing is happening now in the third arc.


----------



## Lammy (Feb 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think it is Donkey in any possible way. Urasawa would be pulling it more out of his ass that time. Fukebi I could deal with, but not Donkey randomly too! I think the new Friend is just a daft character we met before who has been too emerced by the re-enactment game thing... 
Or maybe one of the twins, who went abit crazy because the other twin died...


----------



## pakku (Feb 5, 2006)

penguins: True, I remember feeling like that too, since stories like these require a lot of build-up to get to the climax. So I'll admit, you may be right. I've had to read this story very slowly in contrast to being able to read the first and second story arcs quickly with all the material already released and at my fingertips, and it seemed like it was still in its introduction stages until not long ago. I guess we'll see, but I really doubt it'll end nearly as well as I'd hoped while reading the older chapters.


----------



## Fighter Volk (Feb 5, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For a moment I thought, wow, you're on to something there with the New Friend being Yanbo or Mabo, but then I remembered that in the character summary pages at the beginning of the volume, the two of them are shown and they're both (once again) fat. Obviously, the New Friend isn't fat. But their presence in the character summary pages does mean they'll make an appearance in the next three chapters, so that's cool.

What do you all think Yukiji and Otcho found in the factory? I think it's the second robot, the one that Kanna sees in the beginning of volume 1.

I really like these last few chapters. The whole Kanna-Friend meeting was really, really intense, especially at the end of chapter 8. I can't wait for more... speaking of more, volume 21 should come out early March. The wait between volumes is usually four months when there are no breaks in the magazine serializations. AND, speaking of magazine serializations, it does not look like 21 will be the last volume. Code said that she/he has chapter 238 raw sitting around on his/her computer. 225 is the last chapter in Volume 20. Most 20th CB volumes have eleven chapters, which means that 21 will have 225-235. This also makes it seem like the story will only continue building and building from here and turn into something really awesome, just like the second arc did. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Darts (Feb 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just read chap 8, so the new Friend is part of the 20th century boys...there are only 4 possibilities right? twins, mon-chan and donkey?


----------



## jin9 (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks, Code!


----------



## neostar8710 (Feb 12, 2006)

can anyone repost links for volumes 18-20? b/c some of the zip files are expired and i really wish to read them. and if possible, can it be put together in one big batch? it would be much appreciated. ^__^


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 27, 2006)

Volume 15 
Volume 16
Volume 17
Volume 18
Volume 19
Incomplete Volume 20

Btw, Volume 20 is incomplete, because it is a compilation of all the chapters released up to date ( 1-9 chapters)'


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2006)

32 pages of pure Urasawa fanboyism and 20th CB rants . I love you all!


----------



## Lammy (Mar 1, 2006)

I love you too, moe.


----------



## penguins (Mar 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ARGH just tell who the new friend is, the suspense is killing me. Looking at that last chapter though I have no idea who it could be.


----------



## Fighter Volk (Mar 10, 2006)

Volume 21 is actually out already. I saw it in Kinokuniya a week or so ago, on display with all the other popular new releases. The cover was (spoiler warning for those who have not read 10 or 11)


*Spoiler*: __ 



the boy in the mask. And I too am fascinated. I thought the new Friend was definitely Sadakiyo, but now once again Urasawa stumps me. And it's obviously not Donkey, either... interesting, verrry verrrry interesting.




M-H took a pretty extended break between Volumes 19 and 20 so I wouldn't hold your breath,


----------



## Lammy (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey hey, remember all the way back in Chapter 1 of Volume 1? It had Kanna waking up to the new robot.

It's been 20 volumes now and we haven't even gotten up to that point in the first chapter yet.
Amazing!

I hope it gets there soon...


----------



## Soul Fang (Mar 23, 2006)

are any new chapters released?


----------



## Lammy (Mar 23, 2006)

None of Volume 21, as the crew are waiting for HQ volume raw scans to be released. Even though we'd just be happy with MQ magazine raw qual :'(


----------



## Fighter Volk (Mar 25, 2006)

I would like to direct you all to this brilliant bit of reasoning from a guy over at the Animesuki forums:

here.

All I can say is, DAY-um. This guy is *good.*


----------



## Lammy (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh my GOD!!! Fighter Volk, DAMN...


----------



## jin9 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fighter Volk said:
			
		

> I would like to direct you all to this brilliant bit of reasoning from a guy over at the Animesuki forums:
> 
> here.
> 
> All I can say is, DAY-um. This guy is *good.*



yeah, i have to admit this guy is good. i read through the whole manga again and again, and i cant believe i didnt notice it.


----------



## Soul Fang (Mar 31, 2006)

nice..can't wait until a new chap is released. It's been ages since manga-heaven's last release


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't kow if someone has mentioned this, but Previews has announced that 

20th Century Boys is set to come out in America this summer.

Three weeks ago, was finally the day when the manga Monster by the same mangaka was released in the US after a year of waiting.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

20th Century boys volume 21 ch 01
Haven't read it yet though


----------



## jin9 (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks, Pek!


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 7, 2006)

Chaper 2 of volume 21 is out at lurk now


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 8, 2006)

Mmmmm 21 - 02



Man do I love this manga!


----------



## penguins (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG Konchi! I can't believe he brought back a such an obscure character. It's amazing how every single minor character in the story comes back and influences things at a later point.


----------



## Hidara (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow.  There's even a thread dedicated to my favourite manga of all time.  ^_^

The old site I used to get the scans from closed, and I haven't read since I bought vol. 19, while I was on break at home.  T_T


----------



## jin9 (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks! cant wait for ch03


----------



## Hikaruno_me02 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read chapter 2 of 21. Who is number 13?


----------



## jin9 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hikaruno_me02 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just read chapter 2 of 21. Who is number 13?




*Spoiler*: __ 



he's that bold head assasin working for friend. i was surprised that he switched sides and he seems to know the current friend's identity.


----------



## jin9 (Apr 9, 2006)

you can download it here:

Random Curiosity


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks.   Now, I see why that site shows up, I wasn't spelling it right. XD


----------



## Hidara (Apr 9, 2006)

If needed, I can send vol 1-16 to people, english version.  Beyond that, I've been reading in Chinese.  :/


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 10, 2006)

I just finished volume 1.  Its great and funny.  I loved the part with the Justce Ninja Squad and all, ninjas are so freakin sweet.   The jokes they played with the frog guy are great when they pictured him as a frog with the girl.  This is going to be a fun read.


----------



## Carthage (Apr 12, 2006)

I keep hearing that this series is "awesome"
Are the meanings/themes in this series so great that it can be considered a "masterpiece"?


----------



## penguins (Apr 12, 2006)

> Are the meanings/themes in this series so great that it can be considered a "masterpiece"?



Yes. The story is incredibly well done. I've never read a better manga.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 13, 2006)

Carthage said:
			
		

> I keep hearing that this series is "awesome"
> Are the meanings/themes in this series so great that it can be considered a "masterpiece"?



Easily.  Definately.


----------



## Hidara (Apr 13, 2006)

Carthage said:
			
		

> I keep hearing that this series is "awesome"
> Are the meanings/themes in this series so great that it can be considered a "masterpiece"?


Yes, to end all yesses.  Pay attention to all the details as you're reading; they are important for later on.

Mmm, pimping.  I've never participated in a manga pimping project.  What exactly does it entail?  I'd love to get more people hooked on 20CB.  ^_^


Oh, has anyone heard if it's going to be animated?  I think I would die of happiness if it were.


----------



## Codde (Apr 13, 2006)

It'd be great if it were animated, but I don't see it being animated until the manga is finished. Filler may only ruin the plot in an manga like this.


----------



## jin9 (Apr 13, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> It'd be great if it were animated, but I don't see it being animated until the manga is finished. Filler may only ruin the plot in an manga like this.



I agree. I just hope it wont take a few years to start the anime after the manga finishes, like they did with Monster.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2006)

> Maybe you will start a 20th Century Boy pimp project once you fall reaally deeply in love, which will happen very soon


It's definitely in the cards...very soon. 

*Is about to read vol12*

And Frejia--I will let you know when I plan to make the pimping project for this. 

Are there scanslated volumes after 16? Because that is where I am going to run out.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Apr 13, 2006)

> Are there scanslated volumes after 16? Because that is where I am going to run out.



*#lurk* has 17-20 and the first 2 chapters of 21.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2006)

Can anyone UL those for me? Or give me DD links? :begs


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2006)

The 2 latest chapters?


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 13, 2006)

Murals said:
			
		

> Volume 16
> Volume 17
> Volume 18
> Volume 19
> ...




Well here are my links from before.

Later today I'll upload the *complete Volume 20*.


----------



## Hidara (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Murals.  <3

jkingler, definitely let me know when you start the PP, and I'll help you out, especially with publicity.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2006)

Frejia, YamiHikari--consider yourselves signed up.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 13, 2006)

I and everyone here at "Friend", would be happy to see an TV-Show adapted from 20th Century Boys. However since the production team, is hiding from Urasawa-san; I regret to say that production is on hold until 2015.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 13, 2006)

^ Thats odd, I heard an earlier date for the series.

I definetly would like to help in spreading this awesome series


----------



## Hidara (Apr 13, 2006)

2015?  That's a long time.

@jkingler
danke.  Just pm me when you start it up, and stuffs.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 13, 2006)

As promised, heres the complete version of Volume 20:

Volume 20


----------



## Hikaruno_me02 (Apr 15, 2006)

jin9 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he's that bold head assasin working for friend. i was surprised that he switched sides and he seems to know the current friend's identity.



Thanks! I'll have to read through the manga again.


----------



## kapsi (Apr 15, 2006)

i wonder if this series will ever end


----------



## Hidara (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you want it to end?  It hasn't run out of steam yet.  I haven't read other series by the mangaka, but he seems to be good at planning really far ahead.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 16, 2006)

I think I have to recap everthing before the last time-skip. This is a hard manga but wow, it's getting tight..


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd be ready to help a pimping project whenever.  I think we have enough people to help.  If someone wants to start it that would be sweet.

@ Everyone:
If any of my links die before you get a chance to download them, just let me know and I'll get you a new one.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Could someone kindly send me whatever is scanslated from v21 so far? I'd appreciate it. 

And YamiHikari: I am going to start a project very soon. I am just ULing the last of my RS links, and I will let you all know when I am ready to dole out assignments and such.  I've added you to my list of people to PM.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2006)

jkingler!; I'd like to help out with the 20th Century Boys project.  Do you need any help with uploading some volumes for back-up's/extras?  Any amount is fine, under 10 volumes would be enough for me.


----------



## Hidara (Apr 18, 2006)

I can also upload some backups, if need be.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, Murals.  I'm up to date, now. I need the next chapters, though. 

@HoNa: sure thing, I'll sign you up.  How are those other ULs coming, though? 

@Frejia: I'll let you guys know when I need help. I am waiting until Vagabond is mostly petered out to start new projects, though. Too many projects at once = leechers aren't sure what to snag. 

I don't want to get links up too early, since they might die and go wasted.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 18, 2006)

^ I also volunter to upload  volumes  

Before the project is officially started, we'd obviously have to decide on the uploads.

I suggest dividing it amongst people...at first, in order to quicken the process.


Edited to add: Jkingler! those are all the chapters that have come out so far


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> @HoNa: sure thing, I'll sign you up.  How are those other ULs coming, though?



Forgot about those volumes.  They were 10-15, right?


----------



## Hidara (Apr 18, 2006)

jkingler, that's understandable.  Do know, though, that from May 17th to about September 3rd, I will most likely be unable to upload anything.  I can still advertise, but my internet connection at home is less than desirable.

If I manage to take my personal compy to my grandma's, I could probably upload some stuff, though.

Don't let my schedule rush anything.  ^_^


----------



## jkingler (Apr 19, 2006)

> Forgot about those volumes. They were 10-15, right?


You were doing all the Volumes. Individually. On RS. Remember? 


> Don't let my schedule rush anything. ^_^


Thanks for the heads up. I won't let it affect anything, but it is good to know, nonetheless.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 19, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> You were doing all the Volumes. Individually. On RS. Remember?



 

Didn't know that much but than again I don't have a great long term as I see it.  But, its manageable.


----------



## penguins (Apr 21, 2006)

chapter 4 is out.


----------



## jin9 (Apr 22, 2006)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Hidara (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks!  ^_^


----------



## Hikaruno_me02 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, good chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like how it was creepy like the Tomodachi Land arc. Hmm, so could the hide-and-seek kid be the new Friend? But there seems to be too big of an age difference for the kid to be the new friend. 


 

Thanks for posting the link YamiHikari!


----------



## pakku (Apr 23, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> i wonder if this series will ever end



Be careful what you wish for: I hear 20thCB just ended in the latest issue of Big Comics Spirits. Don't quote me on this one, though (damn, I end half my posts with sentences like that, don't I?)


----------



## pakku (Apr 25, 2006)

An update on the 20thCB situation.

I don't recommend reading the full story, though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2006)

The first half of the story of 20th Century Boys is complete
ch249 is out; Part 2 - 2007


----------



## Hidara (Apr 27, 2006)

I read the story.  I seriously hope it's true.  It'll give me something to look forward to.


----------



## FeiLing (Apr 27, 2006)

i_i

;_; no one here, you could upload chap 1-3 again?
*sob*
 

i really, really want to know, how it goes on .....
*impatient*


----------



## penguins (Apr 27, 2006)

SO let me get this straight, this is just part 1, and part 2 will begin next year?

I want to read the story but i dont want to read any spoilers. Are there any spoilers that pertain to how part 1 finishes or is it safe for me to read it?


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2006)

oh i'm all caught up on the manga, i was just wondering if i could read the article without having to worry about reading spoilers.


----------



## Hidara (Apr 28, 2006)

Ah, ok.  I didn't see any spoilers when I read that article, so you should be fine.


----------



## jin9 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres gonna be part 2? so this manga doesnt end in the next volume?


----------



## Hidara (May 5, 2006)

So far how many chapters of 20CB have been published in Japan?  40?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 5, 2006)

I need a re-up of chapter 4.. 

This manga keeps on fucking with my brain. It feels so good 

It's going to be yet another part O_O, Woah, I can't wait to see what he'll be pulling now..


----------



## Hidara (May 5, 2006)

Woah.  My mistake.  I somehow read chapters in the post above as 'volumes' and meant to write volumes instead of chapters.  Now I understand better.  So, in part one, there should be about 23-25 volumes, correct?


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've been in here. 

Anything past v21c3 scanslated yet?


----------



## YamiHikari (May 6, 2006)

My link above is v21c4 so...to answer your question, yes.

Edit: Yeah, Part 1 is looking at 22 or 23 volumes, I don't know how they're going to be released though.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 6, 2006)

thx <3..


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2006)

> My link above is v21c4 so...to answer your question, yes.


I knew that...

Thanks, dude. 

All this fuss about part 2 has me interested. I wonder exactly how far out Tezuka can string this timeline. XD


----------



## EVIL? (May 6, 2006)

Where can I get 20th century boys, the websites listed in the start post dont work or the download section does not list anything


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2006)

Which parts do you need? I have the first 20 Volumes ULed, so let me know and I can help.


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2006)

err jkingler.. ive already read volume 1 so i need the other 19 u have and uhh i was wondering if i could get them over time :]


----------



## EVIL? (May 6, 2006)

hmm, it appears that the volumes 3 to 9 are in spanish, so thats pretty useless to me

so I need it all, from 1 tm 20, but you can pm me with the chapters 1 tm 5 for now


----------



## Hidara (May 6, 2006)

Do you use aim, or msn?  I can send the volumes to you, in english, if you im me.  I'm too lazy to upload them.


----------



## EVIL? (May 6, 2006)

I use AIM and MSN, but somehow my router is messing things up so I only get a max of 5 kb a sec in transfers :s

and thats way to slow to send something trough

I'l wait for jkingler!

but thanks anyway, and cool drawn manga man, abara. shame the scan quality lacked a bit in the first chapter, the second one was better


----------



## Hidara (May 6, 2006)

Sorry that your transfer rate is so slow.  

I was considering creating a thread for Abara, but I'm not sure how long the series will end up being.  Is there a thread for the mangaka Tsutomu Nihei?


----------



## pakku (May 6, 2006)

珍珠 said:
			
		

> I was considering creating a thread for Abara, but I'm not sure how long the series will end up being.  Is there a thread for the mangaka Tsutomu Nihei?



Abara ended at only one volume (11 chapters long). As for a Nihei thread... I'm not so sure it would generate enough discussion to be worth the effort :/


----------



## Hidara (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, that was my feeling.  Sad, because Nihei makes good stuff; I'll try to pick up the book of Abara when I get home.  I wonder what it would look like if any of his work was animated.  :/

Sorry for so much OT.


----------



## joeanjings (May 27, 2006)

*what happen?*

hi guys..when will the new chapters come out? been waiting in anticipation for quite some time now..


----------



## Codde (May 28, 2006)

Well Volume 21 Chapter 5 has finally been released by Manga-Heaven.

[Raw-Manga] Fate-stay night v01.zip


----------



## joeanjings (May 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot code.. u da man! 

=)


----------



## Dabura (May 29, 2006)

wahhahhaaaa!!!!!   Code, you the man!
I wonder if MH has the complete volume, cause vol 21 is released, no?


----------



## YamiHikari (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Code!  I was starting to get panicked that we wouldn't see more 20CB for a while.


----------



## Codde (May 29, 2006)

Well Manga-Heaven already released chapter 6 of Volume 21.
Perdition City


----------



## joeanjings (Jun 2, 2006)

oh yeah.... u da bomb..


----------



## Danchou (Jun 2, 2006)

I just read the first volume. The artwork, story and characters are great so far. I'm afraid I'm going to get addicted.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 2, 2006)

Kurapica said:
			
		

> I just read the first volume. The artwork, story and characters are great so far. I'm afraid I'm going to get addicted.



This addiction is good.  Since, its an awesome manga by a godly mangaka. 

Side Effects of 20.C.B.A.D.D (20th Century Boys Addiction) are as follows:

- Losing of social life (Since its long and chapters are constantly released and you always want to brag how great it is.)
- Depression (Thinking that you are not worthy of reading such a great manga  but everyone is worthy of it.)
- Constipation (20th Century Boys is too good of reading that it may prevent you from going to the bathroom.)
- Reading more mangas (Since, 20th Century Boys is a diiferent style manga and may encourage you to read more.)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 2, 2006)

^It's all true. 

OK, fellas. I said I would come calling when it was time, and it's going to be time soon...real soon.

So if anyone who isn't on the following list is interested in helping me pimp 20th Century Boys, say so. Also, if you are on the list but don't want to be anymore, say that, too. 

jkingler; 
moe; 
tenshioni; 
peK; 
chauronity; 
sunshine and gasoline;

(Yes, I know I am on the list. )

Once I get a more accurate head count, I'll start divvying up tasks (note: I've already ULed vols 1-20 to RS since...like 2 months ago XD).


----------



## joeanjings (Jun 2, 2006)

i dont really understand this pimping thing.. could somebody care to explain?


----------



## joeanjings (Jun 3, 2006)

ooo i see..thanks man


----------



## Danchou (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a bit too busy at the moment preparing for exams, but I don't mind helping to pimp this manga. So it just depends on when the pimping will be done.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll help again with the 20th Century  Boys pimping, jkingler.  

I thought I had sent a few volumes upload, I guess not.  I'll upload a few volumes if you need me too.  Just finished my SAT's this morning so I finally managed to have some time to help out with this pimping project.  I'll probably work on the Berserk and 20th Century Boys, from now on since Tesz and Code have been doing an awesome job with Vagabond.

@ Kurapica - Are the Hunter x Hunter symptoms the same as the 20th Century Boys? XD


----------



## Danchou (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm currently on volume 5 already. And i must say, 20th Century boys is one of the best written manga's I've seen in a while (right there next to Death Note).

@Hokage Naruto: The side-effects with hxh are probably even worse. I read the whole manga in now less than one weekend. I had trouble removing myself from the screen at some times 

Only: 
- Losing of social life (Since its long and chapters are constantly released and you always want to brag how great it is.)

this effect is lesser with hxh, since hxh chapters are everything but released on a regular basis. Can you believe we've only had no more than 5 chapters since the beginning of this year! While it's supposed to be released weekly in Jump (as with bleach, naruto, one piece etc.). But I can't blame the mangaka, since this is in fact my favourite manga. So I would take my time catching up with hxh or you'll suffer the same withdrawal symtomps I have.


----------



## Soul Fang (Jun 4, 2006)

Cn someone please upload volume 21 chapter 1. I can't seem to find it on my computer


----------



## vanh (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm hooked on this manga already . I can't tell which is better, Monster or this one .


----------



## Danchou (Jun 17, 2006)

Chapter 7 has been released by Manga-heaven.


----------



## vanh (Jun 17, 2006)

I couldn't stop reading until I finshied chapter 6 of vol 21. But then I wished I hadn't read that fast . This is such a masterpiece


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 18, 2006)

ahh at last.. the awaited chapter 7!!! >.< ^^

vanh.. try reading Pluto.. its done by Naoki Urusawa and I personally like Pluto better.. ^^

Its about robots in the world of Atom boy.. its cooll ^^


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been a fan of 20th Century boys for a while now, and have read up to Volume 18. I've tried the link for Volume 19 but it, along with I'm assuming the link for Volume 20, has become unusable due to inactivity. Would some be so kind as to upload 19 and 20 for me? It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone know where I could get earlier volumes? I'm having trouble finding them. I've heard nothing but good things about this manga and I wanted to see for myself. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Danchou (Jun 21, 2006)

If you know how to use irc you can get all volumes on #manga-heaven (irchighway). I don't know have a direct link though.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys 

*goes to download*


----------



## Crowe (Jun 29, 2006)

20th Century boys ch 07-09


----------



## ETA (Jun 29, 2006)

Maito peK said:
			
		

> 20th Century boys ch 07-09


 
Fixed link.

Much appreciation, peK. Now I need to check 'em out...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jun 30, 2006)

I went webdiving for the older chapters and I found em'. tanks for the update


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for v21 ch 8 and 9


----------



## joeanjings (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot.. =)
How do you guys get em anyways?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 2, 2006)

Manga-heaven hosts their releases on irc, so go figure.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 11, 2006)

can sum1 renew the links for chapters 8 and 9? the sendfile page says there arent anymore available slots...T__T


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 19, 2006)

I just stared reading this series and it's a gem. I read the first five volumes or so today. Anyway, I really like this series, and find that it's suspense is somewhat like that of Deathnote in part one. What I mean is, it is on that level. For me, part one of Deathnote, is one of the most suspense filled parts in a manga I've ever read. Although honestly, I'm a little bias for part one of Deathnote. Particually because me Raito brings back flashes of my early childhood and my dreams... (sentimental) Anyway, at first I was wondering what was with all the timejumping in 20 Century Boys. However, it is so well done, and so well placed and relevant to the story, that now, I cannot imagine the story without it.

Lastly, I'm really curious to see what's going down in december.  

So in short, this manga is great, and one reason why is because of the real world feel to it. Almost like it weren't a manga, but a novel. Honestly, I find the story telling in it to be just that good. The analypsis and prolepsis really are placed well. Scene's have not been pointlessly dragged out, and there is steady and rapid prgoression. Great manga. Great Story. Great characters. Great Dialogue.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 19, 2006)

^ couldn't have said it better myself.


*Spoiler*: _might be spoilerish_ 



I just finished volume 17 last night, and I just about cried at the end, that and my neighborhood probably all woke up to a resounding "FUCK YES!". People who've read past that point should know 



I'm pacing myself now since I'm gonna be out soon.
Manga-Heaven should release them faster .


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Can anyone send me volume 19 and beyond? Thanks.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 24, 2006)

[I'll probably be bludgeoned for saying this, but am I the only that, 
(*huge volume 19, chapter 11*)

*Spoiler*: __ 



liked the story more when Kenji was still supposedly dead? It added a lot of drama to the story. After he resurfaced the story hasn't given me the same chill as before, even though Yabuki Joe is still an awesome character].

*Pretends he's still dead and subsequently pours out a little liquor for Kenji-kuuun*


----------



## mushi (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone know where i can find Volume 1 <.< >.> ?


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

A good site to get the older volumes of 20th CB - Firemage


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 5, 2006)

*lovebump*

Does anyone have Kenji's song? Bob Lennon.


----------



## Not A Hero (Aug 5, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> *lovebump*
> 
> Does anyone have Kenji's song? Bob Lennon.



Here you go.
Clean version 0


----------



## lightningstrikes (Aug 7, 2006)

Could someone please tell me where i could download vol 18 and onwards.


----------



## 2788 (Aug 7, 2006)

I havent read 20th century boys in a month. Anybody have chapter 10 volume 21 and beyond. I appreciate for the help.


----------



## ifira (Aug 13, 2006)

hey, thanks for that =)


----------



## vanh (Aug 14, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to have to buy this series after all... damn, my poor wallet.


 
I can't buy the series even if I want to, and I can buy it  This manga is not published in my country  I think I can save my money for a really good manga to buy , but damn, the publishers suck .


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2006)

such a long wait for more now, end of volume was quite a large cliffhanger as well o_O


----------



## ETA (Aug 14, 2006)

How long's it been? Ah well, good read.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10 spoilers._ 



Damn, go Yoshitsune. Not much to say other than that.





*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11 spoilers._ 



So thinks are finally starting to come to a head. I'm surprised by "Friend" revealing that "he" was the orchestrater behind all of the past tragedies, but this isn't the same "Friend" after all.

Plus, you have the love that last line. Fitting cliffhanger.




It's gonna be such a long wait...


----------



## ifira (Aug 15, 2006)

6 months ~  ((


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

@ Code

yeah, two new chapters *dance* Thanks


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 15, 2006)

mrtay said:
			
		

> 6 months ~  ((


I just read volume 21 yesterday. I think I can last the 6 months. I'm not desperate to read it. lol


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 16, 2006)

Wait, I thought there was one more volume left to be translated before the break.  20th CB starts in the Spring of 2007 with Volume 23.


2007 is weird to type.


Sorry, to clarify: The above was really a question.  What is the scoop?


----------



## joeanjings (Aug 16, 2006)

wow 6 months??

im in dire need to read the next volume as soon as possible..

gonna be a loooooooooooooooong wait..


----------



## ching82 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think there's still another volume remaining before the break isn't there? 12 chapters till the end of part 1


----------



## ETA (Aug 16, 2006)

While there is enough material to complete another volume, does anyone know if volume twenty-two has been released in Japan yet? I think that is the current issue as far as chapters that can and will be scanned.


----------



## penguins (Aug 18, 2006)

just to clarify, is volume 22 the last volume in the series or just the last volume in the first part?


----------



## pakku (Aug 18, 2006)

penguins said:
			
		

> just to clarify, is volume 22 the last volume in the series or just the last volume in the first part?



The latter.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ BakaKage

if the links don?t work anymore, i?ll upload the two chaps for you 

@ topic

i?ve finally read the latest chapters and oh, well, bad cliffhanger in the
end  And now we have to wait 6 months for the last 20th CB-volume,
right?


----------



## ETA (Aug 18, 2006)

Chiyo-chan said:
			
		

> i?ve finally read the latest chapters and oh, well, bad cliffhanger in the
> end


 
Is it the cliffhanger that's bad, or is the fact that it is a cliffhanger? If it's the latter I can understand, but I disagree if you mean the former as I thought it was quite suitable and a bit of a twist here.



> And now we have to wait 6 months for the last 20th CB-volume,
> right?


 
Uh, no, read over the recent posts again. The twenty-second volume is more than likely due out in October, and the manga will resume in Big Spirit Comics in March of next year, if I recall correctly. It's a wait that I can endure.


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a release date for Volume 22?

/bump


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Sep 3, 2006)

Holy shit


----------



## mow (Sep 3, 2006)

^ i know >______________<


----------



## ching82 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that also means Manga-Heaven should now have the raw scan of volume 22 ready to be translated?


----------



## pakku (Sep 5, 2006)

ching82 said:
			
		

> Is that also means Manga-Heaven should now have the raw scan of volume 22 ready to be translated?



All the chapters that will eventually be put together to create volume 22 have been published already in the magazine... the problem is that the actual volume 22 hasn't been released, and it seems like Manga-Heaven seems intent on using those scans. If that's their plan, they won't be making any new releases of 20CB until October...

But if doomtrain has scans of the magazine chapters, and I do know they're out there, we can read them using Stephen's translations.


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 2, 2006)

So... October.

Anyone know anything new about volume 22?  

**Tumble Weeds**

Sorry for this post, but I couldn't let this thread not see any action for a whole month.


----------



## joeanjings (Oct 10, 2006)

mmmmm... nothing new eh?? 

i need 20th century boys!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 10, 2006)

Finished Volume 17.  Its an amazing manga.  


*Spoiler*: _Volume 17 and below_ 



I love how Urasawa brings in everyone from Kenji's childhood.  It was great to see more indepth of the Friendship party and the struggles they go through.  

The post time-skip of the characters are well done and I loved it when each characters gets their own dedication chapters and than get tied.  The whole Sadakiyo moment was a bit sad and great, on how he finally realized who he was and reflected upon his past.  The Tomodachi Land was a bit freaky and I had thought the girl was going to die and she was lucky enough to survive 




Only four more volumes to go.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 10, 2006)

^Glad to see you're catching up. ^^

When are you going to start that project? You;d better do it before those links die, or I'll be forced to end you. 

XD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> ^Glad to see you're catching up. ^^
> 
> When are you going to start that project? You;d better do it before those links die, or I'll be forced to end you.
> 
> XD




I did everything, uploaded the first half on MU/SS and you did the other half.

Unless, you want me to upload those links you gave me to SS, which I didn't know about.  You could've at least started the project since we had the first 12 volumes, uploaded.  And than addded on.  'Cause I ain't uploading those again. XD


----------



## jkingler (Oct 10, 2006)

OK. Do you still have all of the links? If so, PM them to me. And please do those SS links. I am currently ULing a lot of anime, so no bandwidth/RAM available atm. XD

*will make the thread once all the links are available*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 10, 2006)

I sent you them awhile ago, hopefully, I still have them.

*makes the thread before you because Ginko is distracting you.  A Mushi is in your brain* XD


----------



## vanh (Oct 10, 2006)

no way, jkingler , you're getting involved in another pimping project  ?


----------



## clouded_fate (Oct 10, 2006)

pimp? anyways, im up to volume 14, and 20CB is a manga that could kick naruto and bleach manga both in the ass repeatedly with just one volume


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2006)

> 20CB is a manga that could kick naruto and bleach manga both in the ass repeatedly with just one volume


This is the understatement of the year. XD

Any chapter is better than pretty much the entire series of Naruto, any 20CB page is better than most Naruto volumes, and any 20CB panel is better than most Naruto chapters. XD


----------



## clouded_fate (Oct 11, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> This is the understatement of the year. XD
> 
> Any chapter is better than pretty much the entire series of Naruto, any 20CB page is better than most Naruto volumes, and any 20CB panel is better than most Naruto chapters. XD


Lol, I stand corrected.

Anyways, how many volumes are in 20CB so far?


----------



## Splintered (Oct 16, 2006)

In all honesty, I am deeply disturbed that this thread is on the second page. Considering it is one of the best mangas I've read to date.  :/


----------



## jkingler (Oct 16, 2006)

Oooh, Splints has read 20CB? When did you start? And have you read anything else by Urasawa?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Oct 17, 2006)

I just read a few volumes of this thanks to hearing Hiro from Heroes reads it and Im really happy I got myself to do it. This mangas very amazing. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Splintered (Oct 17, 2006)

jkingler said:


> Oooh, Splints has read 20CB? When did you start? And have you read anything else by Urasawa?



Like, two weeks or three weeks before the pimping project.  I promised myself I would read it.  It was fantastic, one of the most well crafted plots I've seen in awhile.  It's just really well done.  I haven't read anything else by him but after 20CB I'm going to try Monster, either anime or manga.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah, cool. I am actually starting up a Monster Project soon. 

I can start you off, so I will. Check your PM.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 17, 2006)

20CB is by far my favorite manga of all time. Now if only I could get a hold of a translated volume 22.
@Jkingler: I can help with the Monster pimpage. I have the whole series.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 17, 2006)

I have both.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2006)

Just started to re-read 20th CB and hit this page, "You're still gonna need it though, when the last battle comes". Foreshadowing ?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 17, 2006)

@Yu: so does that mean you're already getting to work?



/wishful thinking

@peK: probably. Urasawa is the master turning minor manga details into points of major importance.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Like, two weeks or three weeks before the pimping project.  I promised myself I would read it.  It was fantastic, one of the most well crafted plots I've seen in awhile.  It's just really well done.  I haven't read anything else by him but after 20CB I'm going to try Monster, either anime or manga.


You might want to read other Urasawa manga's such as Pluto and Monster. Pluto isn't complete, currently on ch26-27 I believe but Monster is complete with 20+ volumes

Anyway; anyone who wants to use the 'friend' symbol in my signature, feel free to use it.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 18, 2006)

Monster is complete, but there are only 18 volumes, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 18, 2006)

Kenji is my absolute favorite character, but I do have a soft spot for God too.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I was very O_. when they finally showed that God was the guy who built his business over the hideouts.  And how his character is completely changed.  Twas awesome.




*waits for Volume 22*  D:


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Oct 19, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Anyway; anyone who wants to use the 'friend' symbol in my signature, feel free to use it.



That's pretty sweet  *Uses it*


----------



## conceptz (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder what volume 20CB is going to end at. I think this is such a good manga, even better than Monster. After this, I'm gonna have to check out all of Naoki Urasawa's other work.

Thanks pek, for the friend picture.


----------



## Hidara (Oct 24, 2006)

jkingler, can you pm me a link to some of Monster?  My friend keeps reccomending it to me, and I've read all my volumes of 20CB, so I'd like something to fill the space while we wait for the next part to be released.


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Oct 25, 2006)

I've uploaded Volume 22 at Savefile. It's two .rar files where the first one contains chapters 1-8 and the second one chapters 9-13. Big thanks to doomtrain6 for sending me all the chapters via MSN.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

Seconded.


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2006)

dude, i mean dude.

If you ever need a kidney, or a first born child or anything Just drop  me a note, seriously. this is the just beyond awesome. thank you so so much


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2006)

holy hell every chapter is better than the next I think im going to explode >_____<


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2006)

I nearly shit myself. Seriously...


----------



## Dark Schneider (Oct 25, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> I nearly shit myself. Seriously...





Ditto  

THANK YOU THANK YOU Doomtrain6 & Nodoordonotthereisnotry!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, I extracted the .rar file and I only found chapters 1-8.

Help! >.<


----------



## doomtrain6 (Oct 25, 2006)

enjoy guys


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2006)

YamiHikari said:


> There's two download links on the Savefile page.  The 9-13 is under the 1-8.  It's a big button to click...


o.o

...
Ah. >_<

*downloads* >3


----------



## conceptz (Oct 26, 2006)

This is the best series ever. 

Now the wait for spring 2007.....


----------



## Crowe (Oct 26, 2006)

*closes eyes and scrolls down*

Hope you all remember to spoiler tag all spoilerish discussions.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2006)

ZOMG so gooooooooooood


----------



## Crowe (Oct 26, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUCK!

SO FUCKING AWESOME! I HAVE NEVER HAD SO MANY CHILLS RUNNING DOWN MY SPINE AND I HADTEARS ALMOST FALLING WHEN I READ THE LAST CHAPTER! Urasawa for god.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

God damn you all! 

/DLs and begins reading


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

/just finished v21 while playing '20th Cetury Boy'



/starts v22 while playing '21st Century Digital Boy'


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay then. Need someone to help me restart reading this series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Last I read was Kenji's return, him singing a song to cops and overwhelming them, Friend's reawakening in front of the Pope, the release of that wacko religious dude, the plan to assasinate the Pope, the New Friend taking the hit, all that jazz.


----------



## Hidara (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm, I don't exactly remember where that was, but I'd say volume 19 or 20.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 26, 2006)

T______T

*wants to download it so badly but can't until the weekend*

T_________________________________T


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG SPLINSPLIN

YES YOU CAN AND YOU MUST

IF YOU DON'T YOU'RE THE EMPEROR OF EVIL


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay, seems I actually finished reading Volume 21. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ending with Friend's confession.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

Could you maybe spoiler tag that? I'm up to date, but I know I hate being spoiled. :/


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Oct 26, 2006)

Done, sorry about that.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

No worries, dude. It happens to the best of us. Or it might, that is, if we weren't the best. 

*pops collar and strides off into the sunset*


----------



## conceptz (Oct 26, 2006)

I wonder if they're ever going to make an anime out of this.


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope so, Monster was extremely successful, and Urasawa is a huge name in Japan, maybe he's just holding it off till he's done with te manga. If it does get animated as well as Monster was well...we know what the award for greatest anime of all time goes for


----------



## whoandy (Oct 26, 2006)

After reading vol. 22 . . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



So is 20th Century Boys finished? I didn't get the ending where the present kenji appears in front of kenji of the past


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2006)

Volume 22 is the last volume in part 1. Part 2 starts in spring 2007, no clue if it will be a chapter or a full volume or more. 

here's the article
TV Tokyo's Naruto site


----------



## conceptz (Oct 26, 2006)

chinaski said:


> Volume 22 is the last volume in part 1. Part 2 starts in spring 2007, no clue if it will be a chapter or a full volume or more.
> 
> here's the article
> TV Tokyo's Naruto site



I really hope it's a whole volume. There are so many loose ends that need to be tied up. Perhaps the biggest question is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is the current "friend?"


----------



## Hidara (Oct 26, 2006)

Do any of you guys know where I could get ahold of Monster?  Either the anime, the manga, or both.  My friend keeps talking about it, but he can't exactly get it to me, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2006)

I can send you the first few volumes. So I've done so.

Let me know if that works for ya.


----------



## Hidara (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, thanks!  I think I'll be kept busy for a while now.  ^__^


----------



## penguins (Oct 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that this isn't close to the end of this manga because if it is then i think it's a big disappointment. The whole last volume felt rushed, things were going too fast, it's like he tried to tie every loose end possible as fast as he can to put it all in one volume. Not to mention that Friend's plan was really, really bad if it was that easy to foil. This is someone who has tricked and deceived humanity for decades, and his final plan is destroyed so easily? Pretty weak. Hopefully the series still has a long way to go.


----------



## dynamitekid (Oct 29, 2006)

can't wait for volume 22.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 29, 2006)

dynamitekid said:


> can't wait for volume 22.



Its out already, check the previous page and its the first post.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _new volume thoughts_ 




*SJKLDFJFDKLJSKLDJJGFDBHJFK
DNKFLSJDKLSJKJDSKLJSLKFS:

ZOMG*




That is all.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 30, 2006)

^ lol <3

so good XD


----------



## chauronity (Oct 30, 2006)

Gotta check the latest volume right away~~


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, yes you do. 

Also, would I be out of line to ask you to make a 20CB Pimping Project banner, Chau?  You really do make the best banners, and we don't have banners yet, so, you know...:sweat

<3


----------



## chauronity (Oct 30, 2006)

I think i could do a few banners ^^


----------



## jkingler (Oct 30, 2006)

Excellent! 

Thanks a bunch, dude. I think it will draw in more readers, so you are doing good work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2006)

Well I'm abut midway in volume 3 right now and it does seem as good as you guys said it is. But are there any colored pages or colored spreads om this manga? I haven't seen any yet but I would like to see some.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

There are 3 colored pages in vol 21 I believe. :/


----------



## Mori` (Nov 1, 2006)

there are coloured pages dotted throughout, patience is a virtue :3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 1, 2006)

downloading. Holy crap, I'm shaking!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm, what about volume covers? Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## pakku (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh holy shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I take back that bad stuff I said about the series' developments following the latest timeskip... Let it be known that upon reading volume 22 my Grinch heart grew three sizes this day. While I don't think it was perfect (after all, what is?), at the same time there was a LOT to like about this volume. About halfway into volume 22 the excitement I felt while reading the series' in its earlier days had returned <3 I really wish I had the money to buy this stuff now but... well, 22 volumes is a bit steep.

Anyway here's hoping that come spring, Urasawa will continue part two on the same high note part one went out on.




Oh, and many thanks for vol 22, guys.


----------



## Zeig (Nov 5, 2006)

chauronity said:


> I think i could do a few banners ^^


That would be awesome! 



> downloading. Holy crap, I'm shaking!


I know the feeling!


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 7, 2006)

i think that 20CB started off pretty boring, but that was mostly an introduction volume. the story's awesomeness went up faster then gas prices after volume 1.


----------



## Fei Ling (Nov 8, 2006)

wow, vol 22 is just great - up to now.
i've read chapter 1 to 7, but now i have problems with chapter 8 (can't open it :/)  
the dl link posted earlier doesn't wort any more - so could anyone pleeeeeeeease upload chapter 8 of vol 22 ?!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2006)

Done with vol 1-3, truly a great manga series.


----------



## Fei Ling (Nov 13, 2006)

allright, either no one is able to help me, or no one wants to help me......... 
however........

so, i' ll have to continue with chapter 09.


you guys are really cruel!


----------



## Fei Ling (Nov 13, 2006)

great!

thanks a lot!


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 14, 2006)

it's easier to get it via irc. it's really easy once you get used to using mIRC, which takes maybe 20 minutes


----------



## ifira (Nov 14, 2006)

just wondering where can i get volume 22?


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 14, 2006)

one page ago


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

Just finished volume 22.

Such a great manga series. I tear'ed up at the end.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 15, 2006)

I just finished plowing through. Holy crap. Is it Spring '07 yet?


*Spoiler*: _Loose ends_ 



I am absolutely lost as to who the second Friend could be. With the first one, Fukubei was always a possibility, so it wasn't super shocking... but I don't even know who to begin to suspect for the current one. And that whole thing on the Bloody New Year's Eve with Fukubei tackling someone who wasn't Friend... unless that was the current friend, and feigning... or maybe not feigning legitimate surprise that it wasn't Sadakiyo... That night needs even more expansion in the next part.




Now for Monster.


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, maybe sadakiyo was supposed to do that, but chickened out. or fukubei was faking....

damit! stupid chou souldn't escape to the sun tower in time for the end of the manga.


----------



## ching82 (Nov 16, 2006)

^
^
^ Hide the spoiler please...


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 19, 2006)

done, but the spoilers were said so that it would be hard to figure out what they meant, or would have very little meaning. not much of a spoiler unless you get to that certain part already


----------



## SystM (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello there, what a damn ending of first part. Oo
I won't be able to wait until next summer for part 2.
By the way, would someone be nice enough to upload volume 21 chapters 3-4-5-6 because i lost them and i'd like to reread all the saga...
thanx a lot =)
cya


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2006)

An anime would be awesome for the series. ^^
Can someone post any colored pages or scans or w/e of 20 CB? I don't care if it's fan colored or official, just as long as its colored. xD


----------



## pakku (Nov 21, 2006)

Siru said:


> An anime would be awesome for the series. ^^
> Can someone post any colored pages or scans or w/e of 20 CB? I don't care if it's fan colored or official, just as long as its colored. xD



Well, the  of the series has some of those, for starters.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 21, 2006)

An anime adaptation for 20CB would be beyond godly awesome.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 22, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Try the link above if MangaDownload doesn't work.
> 
> There hasn't been an anime for 20CB, which everyone hopes for because Monster was well-done manga to anime.


Mangadownload was fine although they only go up to vol. 17 but i've found another site called mangaunderground which does it as well. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Otherside (Nov 23, 2006)

Just finished volume 22, and wow, what a series. I can't wait for part 2, which I'm pretty sure has to be a volume, as one chapter couldn't tie everything up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending was just so great to me. While I was reading part where Kenji shows up at the concert, the song "For the Widows in Paradise, for the Fatherless in Ypsilanti" by Sufjan Stevens was playing, a great song in its own right. But as soon as Kanna looked at Kenji, the last part of the song began, which has the singer saying repeatedly: "I did everything, for you. I did everything, for you. I did everything, for you." It was just so perfect 





Now to start on a 20th Century Boys NF theme


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 26, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere in one of the volumes that a CD or Cassette came with the volume that had the song Kanna always listens to, one of Kenji's songs. And I was wondering if anyone here could provide a link for it? Someone probably asked about this before thought, maybe... I don't want to check 47 pages. xD


----------



## Otherside (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have the japanese or english lyrics to that song?


----------



## Otherside (Nov 28, 2006)

I know what you're talking about, but the song is 5 minutes long, and I don't think the part in the manga was that lengthy :\


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, you know how songs are. They usually repeat the same stuff over and over.


----------



## pakku (Dec 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



20th Century Boys: The Movie? You heard it here first, folks. I can't read Japanese so I can't guarantee anything, but if it says what I think it does, we'll start hearing things on news sites quite soon about a live-action 20thCB movie by the same guys that made the Death Note ones.


----------



## vanh (Dec 2, 2006)

indeed :amazed 


Now I have hope for my last year  First time in my entire life, I look forward to watching a movie . The short part they show is amazing .


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 2, 2006)

Finally! They are making an anime! Oh this is such great news. 

Damn bittersweet though, 2008? Aw.....


----------



## pakku (Dec 2, 2006)

AgentMarth said:


> Finally! They are making an anime! Oh this is such great news.
> 
> Damn bittersweet though, 2008? Aw.....



Well, we don't want them getting too close to the manga and, say, starting a filler arc, so I'm fine with them starting it whenever they're good and ready.

Kudos to vanh for the translation!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2006)

/hallelujah


----------



## Dabura (Dec 3, 2006)

anime in 2008?

doesnt "the first episode" mean the first episode of a movie series?

I dont think this is about the anime. But it will probable be announced also.


Im so excited!! new line cinema making Monster movies, plus 20th will be created in Japan. I wonder what will do the series more good; being made by Japanese or American companies.


----------



## pakku (Dec 3, 2006)

Dabura said:


> anime in 2008?
> 
> doesnt "the first episode" mean the first episode of a movie series?
> 
> I dont think this is about the anime. But it will probable be announced also.



You're right, but I was actually getting the info of an anime series from a friend, although apparently he was just fucking with me and I didn't recognize that it was a joke


----------



## Lammy (Dec 9, 2006)

pakku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 20th Century Boys: The Movie? You heard it here first, folks. I can't read Japanese so I can't guarantee anything, but if it says what I think it does, we'll start hearing things on news sites quite soon about a live-action 20thCB movie by the same guys that made the Death Note ones.




Oh for fuck's sake. I'd rather there wasn't a 20th Century Boys movie if it was made by the same people as Death Note.

The Death Note movies were _*absolutely SHIT*_ and amateur. Terrible direction, terrible acting, terrible make-up and costumes, terrible production designs (or lack of), terrible cinematography, terrible music, just, plain, terrible.


----------



## conceptz (Dec 9, 2006)

BandanaDan said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. I'd rather there wasn't a 20th Century Boys movie if it was made by the same people as Death Note.
> 
> The Death Note movies were _*absolutely SHIT*_ and amateur. Terrible direction, terrible acting, terrible make-up and costumes, terrible production designs (or lack of), terrible cinematography, terrible music, just, plain, terrible.





Totally agree. I absolutely hated the Death Note movie. It was so shitty that I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## clouded_fate (Dec 10, 2006)

can you repost the link to the kenji song? the link expired.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Dec 27, 2006)

wtf is wrong with manga heaven... no new chapter in like 5 months.....


----------



## pwned hokage (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe thats because volume 22 was only released like last month?
Sheesh.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Dec 27, 2006)

yea but they should do it faster....


----------



## pwned hokage (Dec 27, 2006)

How can you do something faster... WHEN ITS NOT THERE?


----------



## Dabura (Dec 27, 2006)

omg;,    this is awesome.   >_> looks at title.


damn,  will be a long wait for transelation


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2006)

Crap. Thought it was translated already. ><


*Spoiler*: __ 



That better not be Fukubei's evil twin brother or something.


----------



## conceptz (Dec 29, 2006)

HOLY CRAP A NEW CHAPTER???

need translation fasst!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Dec 29, 2006)

An 20CB Anime  duuudes(and girls) that sounds awesome, i can't frikkin wait for it, i hope it follows the manga :3


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 3, 2007)

Another New Chapter, yay!
Thanks a whole bunch mate this has really made my otherwise crappy day!!

edit: Hmmm, there is little that I managed to glean from simply looking at the pictures. I guess im just gonna have to sit tight and wait for a translation.


----------



## Moai (Jan 4, 2007)

Cirbo said:


> But man... I was only watching manga heaven and thought 21th Century Boys wasn't coming out till spring!


Yes, i was also wondering about that, he clearly put a The End two chapters ago and said it would wrap things up in half a year from then. Was it pressure from the fans, or perhaps Big Comics, that made him keep going? Does anyone have any concret information about this?

About these last chapters:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The one behind the mask wasn't Fukubei. If you recall, Kanna said upon meeting him in Friend's tower, that someone had performed plastic surgery on the new Friend in order for him to look and sound like Fukubei. Plus, we had already seen him without his mask once, in a quick flashback of Yukiji and Otcho recalling having seen Fukubei walking on a rainy night after his death.

On the very last chapter, all i could understand was that the kids were coming one by one to Jijibaba to buy popsicles and toys, and while the New Book of Prophecy group was talking, the kid with the mask (not Sadakiyo) said he had seen in a dream that both Fukubei and Yamane would grow to become murderers, and that he would ascend to the top of the world. I wonder when we'll get a translation of these past chapters.

And what about the last pages? There was something similar in the epilogue of the concert chapter, but i thought it was just a promotional 2-page side story to keep us anxious about the upcoming chapters. I doubt that's time travel of any sort, probably Virtual Attractions, but what's the deal with that? Next chapter only January 22nd


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2007)

Ai. Is this the volume that concludes this manga?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

sounds to me that the vol 20 you downloaded was actually vol 21, at least vol 21 is the one that ends with friends confession...


----------



## Cipher (Jan 21, 2007)

...

I can't believe I was that stupid.  Looking at what I have for Vol. 21, it has Friend's confession, so it's actually Vol. 20.  What messed me up was the fact that it has the cover for Vol.21 in it...  Thanks, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

lol no problem, enjoy reading the last bits of published material so far ^_^


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

oh chapter 3 looks interesting xD


----------



## martryn (Feb 1, 2007)

*20th Century Boys questions*

A few questions I have about the manga.  I guess some heavy spoilers, so don't click unless you've read.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.  How did Fukubei not die when he fell off that roof on New Year's Eve?  Kenji saw him fall, didn't he?
2.  If the spoon bending was a trick, how did Fukubei manage to bend all the spoons in the cafeteria?
3.  What happened to Maruo's kid?  We saw him back in the 90's and he just sort of disappeared.  Maruo seemed to have a strong relationship with him.  
4.  Do you mean to tell me that Kenji spent 15 years randomly wandering Japan with no memory?  And not one person recognized him as the supposed terrorist?  
5.  What exactly did Kenji and Otcho see on the second floor of the Haunted House?




I'm sure I had more questions as I was reading but those seem to be the only ones that come to mind now.  I've read up to like the third chapter in volume 22, but haven't gotten a hold of any more, so if by off chance any of these issues is addressed, feel free to just tell me that it'll be revealed.


----------



## Freija (Feb 1, 2007)

im wondering about a few of those too


----------



## martryn (Feb 2, 2007)

Also, how caught up am I?  How much more do I need to read?


----------



## Moai (Feb 6, 2007)

martryn said:


> A few questions I have about the manga.  I guess some heavy spoilers, so don't click unless you've read.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


None of these questions are formally addressed in volume 22, in a way they are already sort of answered, or left implicit. But the story isn't over yet, so who knows... but i'll try to answer them


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. That was most likely a trick, which is what Friend is known for. Fukubei isn't by any means immortal, he was simply in his scenario
2. Just repeated the trick several times. I don't understand how it works, the word 'trick' makes it sound like an illusion, but many characters were seen bending spoons during the manga, including Kenji and Manjoume... so far, only Kanna bent spoons with her will
3. Yoshitsune said he didn't return to his wife and daughter after the 2000 new year's eve to avoid causing problems to them, since he was a wanted terrorist... i'd guess Maruo thought the same
4. That's a very obscure point in the story... that's what Kenji said and, so far, the only concrete explanation. By the end of volume 22 there is something that, in my opinion, explains this event better and puts the general story in another perspective, but it's still just a theory
5. I'd guess they just saw a reflex in the mirror, got spooked and ran. There was really nothing up there when Sadakiyo and Fukubei went to check, but being children in an abandoned mansion in a hill at midnight where someone died, their imaginations are bound to run free


----------



## GPM (Feb 6, 2007)

I started reading the manga today, and just finished volume 6. It's so addictive and amazing that I'm having trouble stopping. If my day goes according to plan, I'll probably catch up no later than Thursday.


----------



## IntegralGirl (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2007)

need to get back to reading this at some point in time... I think i'm on volume 9 or 10.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Feb 21, 2007)

21st Century Boys Chapter 6 is out.

DDL here.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 1, 2007)

Fast = Good

I'ma bit pissed that Naruto gets translated almost the second it comes out while we have to wait this long for favourite mangas, BECK and 20th Century Boys to get translated and scanned.

I could lq's with trans, I just have no idea where to go. I'mway too noobish in japanese, still.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 24, 2007)

www.chaosprevails.com

I was wondering the same Siru.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 25, 2007)

Volumes 01 to 22 are the 20cb series, which wraps 95% of things up.

Volume 23 on is called 21st Century Boys, and picks up right where we left off. It's unknown if this'll be a whole second part, or just a concluding volume or two.

And yes, it's godly. READ IT.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 16, 2007)

Suigetsu~! needs a new cult manga to love.

Beck, Gantz and Death Note are still my favorites.

Would this rock my world?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Suigetsu~! needs a new cult manga to love.
> 
> Beck, Gantz and Death Note are still my favorites.
> 
> Would this rock my world?



Yes, to be honest I think this series is better than all of those.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 16, 2007)

Read the first two chapters. Hooks me with the story off the bat like Death Note, seems to have some music like Beck and seems to be really good with development from everyone is saying which would be like Gantz.

Seems awesome.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 16, 2007)

^ In my opinion, it is better than Gantz but not as good as Death Note (L Arc). Never read Beck.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright I'm 16 or so chapters in. I'm loving the series and have just got started.

The flashbacks to flashback to the flashback after the other flashback is quite confusing for me.

But I'll continue...I'm curious to see who 'Friend' is.


----------



## blackness (Apr 17, 2007)

> But I'll continue...I'm curious to see who 'Friend' is.


Lol. Have fun!

But it's like that. Flashback, flashback, fashback, timeskip, flashback, timeskip, flashback, timeskip and so on~ But it's never boring.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2007)

blackness said:


> Lol. Have fun!
> 
> But it's like that. Flashback, flashback, fashback, timeskip, flashback, timeskip, flashback, timeskip and so on~ But it's never boring.



I know, I actually think it's the time structure that makes the series really work.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm on Chapter 42.

Timeskip to 2000...And I know I'm not even 1/4 in...so I'm not sure what's gonna' go down.

Blah, I still thin friend is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Donkey




For some fuckin' reason...it's been said Saiyko or whatever his name is, is 'Friend'...but I think it's too obvious.

Blah, I hope we find out who Friend is sooner rather than later...or at least where I am at. Too many hints and swerves.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 29, 2007)

I cant seem to find a direct link to Manga-Heaven's scan of volumes 21 and 22 anywhere on the Net. (I think the pimping thread is dead)

If someone could help me out I would appreciate it ALOT.


----------



## Six* (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone who got the copy of kenji's song, pm me pls. thanks.


----------



## Lazlow (May 10, 2007)

Bumping for great justice.

Also, if someone has some links to the chapters of 21st CB, please PM me.


----------



## Jotun (May 13, 2007)

Anyone else feel the whole end with the concert felt a bit rushed?

Really can't wait for 21st CB chapters


----------



## Lazlow (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I feel the same way about it. I was also a little disappointed that Kenji didn't sing that song at the end. It was all in a single chapter and I wasn't really satisfied with that.

I guess Sadakiyo and the fake Friend died...Also we never really got to see the fake Friend's face.

But it's a true masterpiece, can't argue about that.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 15, 2007)

How are you guys at the concert already? Irc only has up to volume 22, can you guys tell me where I can get more?


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2007)

So the manga ends at vol. 23?


----------



## Six* (May 20, 2007)

hey hey...

im only at chapter 7 of volume 22... are there more???


----------



## pakku (May 29, 2007)

New raw and translation are out. I assume we all know where to look?

PS: It's got color pages and everything!

PPS: "Feeze!!"


----------



## Lazlow (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

lol that was truly something


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the scans, they rock.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 9, 2007)

Where's chapter 9?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2007)

lurk has all 23 volumes just to let you guys know.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome, finally somebody picked it up!!!


----------



## pakku (Jun 12, 2007)

Chapter 11: 
 Raw
 Script


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice. I picked it up earlier, and I am finally about to read it. I am super excited to see how this is resumed!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

I really liked how that group scanned the chapter, the blur makes it feel like I'm actually reading the volume irl since that's what some of my mangas look like. >.>


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 19, 2007)

So.....how do I get *20th *century boys?
>.>


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright, thanks for that.


----------



## pakku (Jul 1, 2007)

Warning: The following chapter of 21st Century Boys may be awesome.

Script

Raw


----------



## Midus (Jul 2, 2007)

Haven't read in awhile. Could someone point me to the right chapter.

Last I read was the concert that they had together though its all a bit fuzzy(Might have to re read again....).


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 2, 2007)

Midus said:


> Haven't read in awhile. Could someone point me to the right chapter.
> 
> Last I read was the concert that they had together though its all a bit fuzzy(Might have to re read again....).



There's no more chapters after that as of now.


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 5, 2007)

I really gotta finish reading this!  I have the whole thing completed just sitting on my HD.  Especially since 21st Century Boys is running.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 6, 2007)

BandanaDan i dont like ur sig =/


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 6, 2007)

^who gives a fuck, don't spam.

It's really a shame that Joufu stopped with the scanning. 

So the next chapter is coming next week....I can't wait


----------



## Xiao Luk (Jul 6, 2007)

21st century boy is like part 2 of 20th century boy?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

The manga is over now.  Or is it?

And what are your thoughts on the movies coming out next year?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 9, 2007)

> And what are your thoughts on the movies coming out next year?



I'm interested if they'll cover the whole story or if they'll cover the story of the first Friend. 

If it will be the last, then maybe they'll do a sequel (or two). But I doubt they'll cover that much.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought they were planning on doing around 3 movies or so.


----------



## Stepped (Sep 29, 2007)

I just started reading this... I've got to say, I love it so far


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 28, 2007)

Read all the stuff so far, even 21st.
...
Fuck, it felt like "reading" a movie ! Urasawa is a genius author !He should sell the rights to some studio in Hollywood ! Don't bother making it an anime ! It needs live action !!

Masterpiece indeed.

EDIT : HOT DAMN ! I posted without readoing ! The movies are gonna be real ? And 3 of them !? Oh god...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I just hope they end up being great.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 29, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Yeah, I just hope they end up being great.



In all honesty and bad faith ? It better be that the scenario was sold to Hollywood, or made into movie theater anime. Japanese RL actors can make serious scenes a disaster because I usually start laughing. They need more actor schools...

Or if it's as well made as Battle Royale... And even there I laughed at moments supposed to NOT be funny...


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just disappointed that there's not an anime adaption. 

I hope they'll make one soon.


----------



## Six* (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. I havent read for a long time and i just had 15+ chapters read at once and V2 Ch9 just came out today as well. I'm surprised at how far this series has gotten and its all good.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2007)

wait i don't think i fully grasped the whole manga....

i finished 20th century ... but it felt in complete

did 21st century boy finish where 20th century boy left off?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2007)

Read all the recently scanned 21st Century Boys chapters, fantastic stuff to say the least.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2007)

did 21st CB as a managa have an ending already or is it still on going?


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Muk said:


> did 21st CB as a managa have an ending already or is it still on going?



It has ended, it lasted 16 chapters (2 volumes).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> gracias


----------



## Hidan (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh sweet god a new chapter thanks to  Obxist
Link removed


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

How far is the 21st CB boy along? I've only found 11 chapters.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally finished Monster recently so I've started reading this one, not that hooked from the beginning as Pluto or Monster did but still looks like it has a lot of promise


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 16, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Finally finished Monster recently so I've started reading this one, not that hooked from the beginning as Pluto or Monster did but still looks like it has a lot of promise



 I actually think this manga is better than Monster in some parts. 

 It hooks the reader much faster and is a little less technical in the storyline. 

 Still, Monster is quite a good manga. I can't really say if I like 20thCB more than Monster, but they're both pretty high up there on my list as the best manga I've ever read.


----------



## Norli (Jan 26, 2008)

*Chapter 12 is out!*

The homos at Obxist only distributes it through IRC, but I upped it on RS for you guys.

Enjoy the new chapter!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2008)

Only three left.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 27, 2008)

And when it's complete, I will read it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Only three left.



I know, Im so excited.  But I'm also sad.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> And when it's complete, I will read it.



see you in 3 months 

speaking of which once I finish catch up with Negima I should marathon this, seeing it's going to end this soon raises the incentive to start reading.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2008)

I seriously cannot fucking wait until there is an anime for 20CB. It'd be so ridiculously epic!

And I also do not want to know if the plug was pulled on the project. XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 28, 2008)

What project?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2008)

the anime development


----------



## Totitos (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm gonna try this manga since alot of people have recommend me to read it.

How many chapters are there?


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wow. I started reading this manga yesterday and I stayed up all night reading it till chapter 51. Ive been shitting brix from chapter to chapter. This is a master piece. 

This manga is one of the mangas you have to read to even considered yourself a manga fan.


----------



## Red (Feb 4, 2008)

BRIX SHITTING OVER AND OVER AGAIN. God I fucking love this manga.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2008)

You should read Monster after this if you haven't already.

It's done by the same author.


----------



## Dio Brando (Feb 4, 2008)

Started this today after finishing Monster.

Urasawa is too good.


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2008)

**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2008)

They even got T.Rex to have their song play on the movie.  and Urasawa wrote part of the script.  The more I hear about this movie the more I am excited.  Plus they plan to distribute this film internationally, man this is too good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2008)

hm so both of Urasawa's major works are coming to the big screen. (Monster is in the writing stage with plans for 2 movies, current writer is the guy who adapted "A History of Violence" for theaters)


----------



## Red (Feb 5, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> You should read Monster after this if you haven't already.
> 
> It's done by the same author.


After I catch up with 20th century. 

Also I felt a shiver run up and down my spine every so often at an especially awesome scene. But tis scene made me go absolutely "asdfgh" ballistic with awesome:

Don't click epic spoiler for 20th century boy
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/20th_Century_Boys/192/18/


If thats who I think I'm going to weep.


----------



## Red (Feb 5, 2008)

Gene said:


> **


Oh fucking wow. Now the agony of waiting for it to be made.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 5, 2008)

Those could both be amazing movies but I just don't know how you could fit enough in.  

That T. Rex song is actually pretty catchy...I had never heard it before reading this series.


----------



## Red (Feb 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Those could both be amazing movies but I just don't know how you could fit enough in.
> 
> That T. Rex song is actually pretty catchy...I had never heard it before reading this series.


T-rex song? Linky?

Also is it just me or did the mangka borrow a lot of themes from stephen kings IT.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 5, 2008)

I liked the fact that in one volume release there was that kenji song, that was awesome.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 5, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I liked the fact that in one volume release there was that kenji song, that was awesome.



Yeah, wasn't that sung by Urasawa himself?


----------



## Hidan (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh boy Oh boy.Sooo awesome  I can't wait.

And yes mori that song is good.I still have it.


----------



## Six* (Feb 5, 2008)

a trilogy!?!?!?!?!?!?

*explodes*


----------



## Hidan (Feb 5, 2008)

Heh now I remember I gave the song to you. ;]


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2008)

Hidan said:


> Oh boy Oh boy.Sooo awesome  I can't wait.
> 
> And yes mori that song is good.I still have it.



Can you upload it please?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just reached the part where th chinese and thai mafia trick her into taking the injection because they know she wouldn't take it otherwise. They then go down fighting. I salute them


----------



## Hidan (Feb 6, 2008)

Download from 

*Hi ga kurete doko kara ka curry no nioi ga shiteru
Dore dake aruitara ie ni tadori tsukeru ka na
Boku no o-ki ni iri no nikuya no croquette wa
Itsumo doori no aji ga mattete kureru ka na

Chikyuu no ue ni yoru ga kuru
Boku wa ima ieji wo isogu

Rainen no koto wo iu to oni ga warau tte iu nara
Waraitai dake warawasetokeba ii
Boku wa iitsuzukeru yo gonen saki juunen saki no koto wo
Gojuunen go mo kimi to koushite iru darou to

Chikyuu no ue ni yoru ga kuru
Boku wa ima ieji wo isogu

Ame ga futte mo
Arashi ga kite mo
Yari ga furou to mo
Minna ie ni kaerou jama sasenai
Dare ni mo tomeru kenri wa nai

Chikyuu no ue ni yoru ga kuru
Boku wa ima ieji wo isogu
Sekaijuu ni yoru ga kuru
Sekaijuu ga ieji wo isogu
Sonna mainichi ga kimi no mawari de
Zutto zutto tsuzukimasu you ni

*


----------



## Norli (Feb 14, 2008)

*Final three chapters ut!*

CD 2 Part 2

CD 2 Part 2

CD 2 Part 2


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

A masterpiece has ended . . .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2008)

Great manga, though the ending honestly felt a little underwhelming.  Still an amazing series.


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

ok.. so when exactly does the "greatness" start in this manga.. been reading the first chapters.. boring as hell..


----------



## Dabura (Feb 15, 2008)

it is really amazing, trust me

At first I thought the same thing as you. The first chapters didn't interest me that much. Then it became better.

BUT, after volume 4 it blew me away.


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

ok.. can i just skip the first chapters then.. or do i have to read them  .. kidding.. i know i have to..


----------



## Dio Brando (Feb 15, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Great manga, *though the ending honestly felt a little underwhelming.*  Still an amazing series.



Yeah it felt a little rushed. But still, there wasn't anything left unsolved or anything like that. 

I thoroughly enjoyed this manga.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought the ending was pretty great.  Everything was tied up nicely, even if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the robot was dispatched a little easily




This was a truly amazing series.  I'm glad I decided to read the final volume in one sitting.


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Feb 17, 2008)

So who was the other Friend?  I must have missed something in the end.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _seriously, end spoilers_ 



Katsumata, a character we never got to meet.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn, a fine end to a damn fine manga. 

I'll have to start Shin Angyo Onshi or Ravages of Time or some such, now.


----------



## Unbelievable (Mar 6, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> Yeah it felt a little rushed. But still, there wasn't anything left unsolved or anything like that.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed this manga.



Heh, got done reading this after a few sittings.  I gotta say, I was really disappointed with how Kenji treated Kanna towards the end.  I mean, she was constantly thinking of him her entire life, as her only sense of hope in the world, always listening to his songs on her old cassette player, and after the big reunion at the Expo, that's it.  He just gives her the cold shoulder and tells her she didn't turn out how he expected, and then leaves her again.  I mean honestly, how _did_ he expect her to turn out in that kind of world?  After all that build up, he just says "fuck you" and leaves?


----------



## Dabura (Mar 6, 2008)

Great manga and Urasawa did a good job at finishing up the end in 21st century boys.
I'm reading the whole series for the second time now.

As much as I like the news of a trilogy movies, I want a anime to start soon..

When the  monster manga ended, the anime began 2-3 years after that. But I hope this will get animated sooner. Like when the death note movie was released, soon after that the anime began.

20thcboys will be absolutely thrilling as an animated series 
just imagine the beautiful animation and music ^^


----------



## Dabura (Mar 11, 2008)

Newsflash!!

the movie site 20thboys.com has a page showing the full cast with pictures.


Like who is playing yoshitsune, maruo, fukubei, god , yanbo mabo, everyone.

Most look very much like their manga counterpart.


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  ......
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i also dont get why this manga is so awesome i've read plenty of chapters forceing myself to get into it and i just cant =3 also lol i did this three spoiler thing to see if it would actually work 





......


----------



## Danchou (May 2, 2008)

Argh, just finished the complete manga. It was pretty epic, but at times drawn out towards the end.

The artwork, characters and storyline was just superb. It's a great read. It's very rare to find a manga that rewarding.


----------



## lazer85 (May 14, 2008)

*20th Century Boys RAW?*

Does anyone know where I can find this raw, I want to read it before the movie comes out and I definetly want it in Japanese.  I found a site but my computer crashed so I lost the link.  Thanks :-D


----------



## fxu (May 14, 2008)

You can locate them all by clicking this link.
You can locate them all by clicking this link.
here
Chapter 213
Link removed

Chapter 386


----------



## Tawsie (May 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was great. I went onto read it after Monster and it is just as good as Monster, maybe better. Everything about it kept me reading. Kenji wasn't much of a badass at the start, more like he was forced into the position, but when he came back, he was a badass. "You don't shoot a guy when he is singing!" I have the "Bob Lennon" song performed by Naoki Urasawa if anyone wants it, just say.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Give me Bob Lennon


----------



## Tawsie (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Here is Bob Lennon by Endou Kenji


----------



## Niabingi (May 19, 2008)

^Thank you so much for the link... awesome 



lazer85 said:


> hey thanks alot but not one of those seems to have working links.  3 or 4 of them dont have it at all or only have the last 3 volumes  and the rest have broken links.   And sorry for positing a new topic before.



Check your pm's


----------



## limatt (May 19, 2008)

20th Century Boys is amazing i loved reading it


----------



## Dabura (Jun 2, 2008)

wwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww,

its here!!! check this shit out man;

this here goal

They look so like in the manga, look at those familiar scenes OMG amazing O_O
Manjoume even matches (he didn't from the casting pics), the kids look like in the manga, friend's 1st mask also present at the end.


20th Century Boys Chapter I 3.56 minute trailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

lol @ The CGI


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jun 3, 2008)

....Im still disappointed with the shallow ending of the series. It was such a shame....


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 4, 2008)

It was difficult to understand, did you read 21th century boys?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 4, 2008)

Dabura said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww,
> 
> its here!!! check this shit out man;
> 
> ...



LOL wow you're right some of them really do look like the manga characters, maybe cause his art is more realistic 

i admit i would have preferred more closure for 20th's ending but i think it was left that way for 21st.


----------



## limatt (Jun 12, 2008)

the only thing i didn't like about the manga was the ending like many of you have said and yes i'm talking about 21st too its just that after we find out that there is another Friend its like who is he? and at the end we find out its some random guy that we never heard about and then the story ends with out giving any backstory to him.

the face i made right after i fineshed was ...


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 12, 2008)

limatt said:


> the only thing i didn't like about the manga was the ending like many of you have said and yes i'm talking about 21st too its just that after we find out that there is another Friend its like who is he? and at the end we find out its some random guy that we never heard about and then the story ends with out giving any backstory to him.
> 
> the face i made right after i fineshed was ...



Had a feeling it would end like that because I couldn't come up with anyone who could have been the new friend guy. 

Overall the ending was decent wished though that their would be more scenes between Kana and Kenji wanted some sort of a conversation between the two talk things out. Same goes between Kenji and his sister didn't get to see that either and her explain things happed between her and the friend guy and how she ended up with him.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 12, 2008)

Ha this was awesome. I'm just waiting for the live action, I hope it doesn't suck too much.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

limatt said:


> the only thing i didn't like about the manga was the ending like many of you have said and yes i'm talking about 21st too its just that after we find out that there is another Friend its like who is he? and at the end we find out its some random guy that we never heard about and then the story ends with out giving any backstory to him.
> 
> the face i made right after i fineshed was ...



He's not random, you're supposed to put the clues together.  They talk about him plenty of times during the flashbacks.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jun 12, 2008)

yea it definatley lacked closure in many aspects. The reunion between Kenji and kana alone was enough to sully this great manga for me.


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 14, 2008)

best manga series I have read thus far


----------



## Cipher (Jun 14, 2008)

Dabura said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww,
> 
> its here!!! check this shit out man;
> 
> ...



I got freaking chills.  I can't wait for this movie.


----------



## VegaPunk (Jun 21, 2008)

The ending summed everything up.  The other friend was the person that had "died" before he could dissect things during their school years.  He was also the person who was blamed for Kenji stealing the badge, hence Friend calling Kenji the true bad guy.  He is the one who wrote the ending for the New Book and was who Kenji's sister was wondering about.

After he was blamed for stealing the badge he was ostracized by the future doctor and future friend (for the life of me I can't remember their names lol) and they were the one's who started the rumor that he had died.  

It's been a while since I read the manga but I'm almost positive that's how it all went down.  The only major gripe I had with 20thCB was that there wasn't a whole volume dedicated to Kenji and Kanna just talking and whatnot.  Other than that it was truely a masterpiece.


----------



## lazer85 (Jun 23, 2008)

So is the first movie going to cover 5 volumes?  I remember reading that somewhere but I want to know for sure.  I've only read to the end of chapter 4 (since I'm reading it in japanese) so please don't ruin anything when replying to me


----------



## Felix (Jun 26, 2008)

Just finished reading it
This... Is a Masterpiece

I thought Monster was good, but this was over the top and EPIC


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Just finished reading it
> This... Is a Masterpiece
> 
> I thought Monster was good, but this was over the top and EPIC



oh crap i'm agreeing with Felix 
(got to read Monster next)


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 3, 2008)

I just learned about the movie trailer... I guess I must have been living under a rock.

I hope the actors can act. I've seen some japanese stuff, and I'm worried...

But I'd watch it anyway !!!!


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been reading trough the entire series for the last 5 days, and it's been an amazing experience. Here are my thoughts about the series:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved most of it, but the childhood chapters were the best in my opinion. It's interesting to see how small little incidents can shape the entire world several decades later. I didn't enjoy the "friends reign" part as much as the other part of the series, and the ending for 20th century boys didn't really do much for me. But 21th century boys fixed that problem. The last chapter was excellent. The series begins when Kenji plays his rock music, and at end we finally finds out that the music made a difference. I also liked the decision to never show the face of "imposter friend". Couldn't thought of a better ending, and ill probarly never forget the last few pages of this series.

I also have to mention my favorite line of the series. "I am Collin's" I always thought that only Armstrong and Aldrin were on Apollo 11. It's wierd how some persons can just disappear from peoples memories, but i guess that is one of the things 20th century boys is all about.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 23, 2008)

oh wow a 20th CB thread
great manga < 3 one of my faves


----------



## Dabura (Jul 24, 2008)

go check out this extended trailer. People in France can actually see the movie on august 19, lucky them.

This trailer has masao in it and you hear friend speak
Kenji-kun LETS PLAY!


----------



## Shibo (Jul 24, 2008)

^ awesomeeee

I wanna ssee it pek I think they picked the right actors : )


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 24, 2008)

Dabura said:


> go check out this extended trailer. People in *France* can actually see the movie on august 19, lucky them.



Say what !?????????? FUCKING FUCK DAMNIT !!! I didn't know ! Immah fuckin' gonna go see it, in that case !! Awesome news !!


----------



## Cipher (Jul 25, 2008)

I got chills.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 31, 2008)

hhhmm i might have to re read the whole series to understand.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 2, 2008)

Sooo looking forward to the live action movie. Fuck yeah.

Can't find it on imdb, though. Any1 got a link?


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 21, 2008)

Meh...  The 19th was a just a premiere, it's not released yet for the public... 

I found a site where there should be the first thoughts of the critics (that always hate movies you expect to love)

I can show you the forum reactions, but that's only if you can read french. And I'm too lazy to translate. I'll give you the general impressions. Some actually loved it, others are bitching it's not true to the langa enough (but an other found it close to it a lot, and maybe a little too much), some think the actors were good, when others are of the complete opposite opinion.

But all agree it's targeting the readers of the manga, and that newcomers might feel a little lost.

...

Well, it seems it can't really be judged on the viewers of the premiere opinions... I'll wait for the public release and judge it myself (I didn't see any date...)

Ah, and images of the premiere.


I think we can safely start a thread in the sub forum for movies.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 21, 2008)

Fuck. The movie looks damn good. 

/spams around the good news and awesome trailer


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaah just watched the trailer and it actually looks quite good


----------



## Shintiko (Aug 31, 2008)

Just finished reading this.  Incredible.  Only word I can use to describe it.

Also the movie is looking great too.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 2, 2008)

Ta-daaaaaa!

Finished it today. As most mangas I've read, the end was poor and all... Though until some point in 2014 it was OMGBBQ+.


----------



## Shintiko (Sep 2, 2008)

_Winter_ said:


> Ta-daaaaaa!
> 
> Finished it today. As most mangas I've read, the end was poor and all... Though until some point in 2014 it was OMGBBQ+.



Did you read 21st Century Boys, cause if you didn't I can understand not liking the ending.  Otherwise, you're crazy.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 2, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> Did you read 21st Century Boys, cause if you didn't I can understand not liking the ending.  Otherwise, you're crazy.



No, I'm super dumb, I have no clue whatsoever 21st CB comes after 20th CB and I didn't read it. 

Of course I have. And as I said, it's not the ending as in the last chapter or volume, it's the whole 2015-218 stuff (2014 was too much at some parts too). It had that third arc of Death Note feeling of unnecessary prolongation. It wasn't as thrilling as the previous time frames, specially the all mighty 1969 - 2001.


----------



## Woofie (Sep 5, 2008)

Just red this series.

'Twas very good.

It was an unusual pleasure to read something that seemed so damn well planned out, where pretty much anything you read might turn out to be a lot more significant than you thought later on. The characters were all likeable too, and some were really interesting.

I do think that the second half of the series was a bit lacking compared to the first, though... only Kenji really held it together. Oh, and Manjoume too - at the start, I thought he was just going to be used to represent Friend's organisation until Friend himself was gradually shown more, after which he (Manjoume) would die or something. I never expected him to be around until the end, and be given such a lot of background and depth. I think I found him more interesting than either of the Friends, really.


Oh yeah, one thing I wasn't sure about: was it ever explained why Kanna didn't grow up how Kenji wanted? It didn't seem like that was ever resolved, unless I somehow just missed it. It seemed pretty random and strange in the first place, so for it not to be resolved before the end is really odd and unsatisfying.


----------



## delirium (Sep 5, 2008)

> Oh yeah, one thing I wasn't sure about: was it ever explained why Kanna didn't grow up how Kenji wanted? It didn't seem like that was ever resolved, unless I somehow just missed it. It seemed pretty random and strange in the first place, so for it not to be resolved before the end is really odd and unsatisfying.



I was wondering about this, too. Maybe the song was written for her as a reminder to always live on with the line, "Even 50 years later will you still be doing things like this." Multiple times though, she'd resigned herself to ending her life (the Aug 20th raid and the stunt she pulled with the grenade).

Or maybe it was resolved and I missed it. xD


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2008)

wait this series still alive ?


----------



## Dabura (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you who don't know, there are lots of tv specials on youtube regarding the movie. lots of cool movie scenes.

French trailer has some extended scenes, Masao screaming at kenji
plus..... friend speaks!!!!; KENJI KUN - LET'S PLAY!!!!
Streaming

5 part tv special, each about 8 minutes long.
part 1
Youtube
part 2
Youtube
part 3
Youtube
part 4
Youtube
part 5
Youtube



New short 3 part special. Scenes from the premiere in Japan. Plus some new movie scenes.
At the end of part 3 you see and hear part of kenji's song Karasawa style (he sings pretty good ^^)

Above all > trailer for chapter 2!!

part 1
Link removed
part 2
Link removed
part 3
Link removed


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 15, 2008)

Live action movie?? too much epicness to be reproduced. I hope it's better than DBZ's which seems to be a ´potential major piece of sh...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe its new


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy fucking shit that looks awesome


I need to watch the first one still


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Fucking A.

That looks great, it gets very close to the manga. pek


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy shit any subs or anything for the first movie yet?

Also, I'll have to say the manga didn't end well for me. 21CB kinda made it worse for me I think too.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Holy shit any subs or anything for the first movie yet?
> 
> Also, I'll have to say the manga didn't end well for me. 21CB kinda made it worse for me I think too.



I don't think anyone will sub the movie until the dvd comes out.


----------



## Shintiko (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone seriously needs to sub the trailer at least.


----------



## Baub (Feb 9, 2009)

This manga series is really good I am on chapter 109.It reminds me of the story IT.


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, and here I was hoping it was a post telling us more about the movie situation.  However, have fun reading the rest.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 10, 2009)

A staple in my top five favourite manga. Such a lovely work.


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a masterpiece, my favorite manga.
I love the art, and I like how Urasawa can draw so many characters at different ages since they're children until they become adults, and you can still recognize each one of them.


----------



## Dabura (Feb 11, 2009)

I watched the first 20 minutes of it unsubbed. I can't say yet if it works as a movie. It starts of with to much random scenes, not even the ones you see in start of the manga. I don't like the bland scenes in the beginning and the japanese acting is so overreacted most of the time. I always hated japanese acting, it is just as bad as in the death note movies. It could be the cultural difference, but I still don't like it.

The manga is sooo awesome, I've read it 3 times. And I want my non-manga friends to experience the exciting stories Urasawa writes. But I believe this movie would make it seem stupid. If I put this movie in contrast with the upcoming watchmen movie, the more I see about watchmen, the more I believe it will work as a film. The pacing and tension from the 20th CB manga seems lost. I guess I;m not a fan of asia movies. But then again I think Old Boy is a masterpiece which hollywood can learn from.

We have to wait for a sub to be sure..


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2009)

What an incredible manga.

cancel

This sent shivers down my whole body. 

God. Epic. Epic. Epic.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2009)

The sub has been out since Feb 3. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 19, 2009)

I watched the movie subbed. Like Dabura said, there's bad acting in it, but it doesn't ruin the movie imo. They leave a lot of things out, but most of the things that they left out isn't that important. The movie goes up to the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the machine attacking Osaka and poisining everyone. Kenji succeeds in going to the cockpit, but sets the bomb. After that he sees friend in another big machine across the street. It ends with Friend putting af the mask and the bomb going off. Also Kana is pretty cute.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd never squeed at a manga until Kenji made his reappearance at that tollbooth/police post thingy.

Kenji is so awesome. Better than 90% of all manga protagonists.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

This manga is pure win.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2009)

Kanna looks so much like Anna Liebert: here

And there's so many Dr. Tenma replicas.
Then I can spot several Inspector Runge's. 

The children all have that same snotty look too, but for once, I don't actually care . This is absolutely fantastic. 

I'd put it above Monster so far :ho ~ I'm on ch.100


----------



## Dabura (Feb 20, 2009)

hmm the sub links are removed...


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2009)

Any news on the Viz release of 20CB? This is one of those series that I want to support and buy all the volumes. :ho


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 20, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I'd put it above Monster so far :ho ~ I'm on ch.100



Monster >>> 20th cb

You'll eventually see why 

@Illmatic
Links don't work


----------



## Dabura (Feb 20, 2009)

20th vol 1 by viz should be out right now.

I want to buy them too, including pluto.

Monster also, but I am waiting for viz to box them up. Hopefully they do that.


Ow btw, you should read Billy Bat, his latest work. I've read to ch 7 with the help of raws and translations. It is really a good read and I like where it is going.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Monster >>> 20th cb
> 
> You'll eventually see why
> 
> ...


i actually prefer 20th slightly more than Monster although both are brilliant work. i can't believe at one stage he was writing both of them concurrently. that shows how awesome urasawa truly is. 



Dabura said:


> 20th vol 1 by viz should be out right now.
> 
> I want to buy them too, including pluto.
> 
> ...


i've read chapter two of Billy bat and yeah i get a feeling it's going to be as awesome as Monster or 20th. Although i'm gonna wait a bit for scans to come out.  Pluto is quite enjoyable as well.


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2009)

this

LoL @  ~ Ep. 7 of Maria Holic had a 20th Century Boys Parody


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 24, 2009)

I watched the movie. It was okay. And if you know where to look, we get to see


*Spoiler*: _end of series spoiler_ 



Katsumata's face as a kid, something we've never seen in the manga.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 25, 2009)

^You do know they are soft subs right?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 26, 2009)

Did you specifically choose the subtitles track?

VLC: Video menu >> Subtitles Track >> ASS Subtitles - [English]
MPlayer: type 'J'


----------



## Midus (Mar 26, 2009)

Bought Volume 1 of the US Edition of 20th Century Boys. Only complaint are the translated and edited Sound Effects. I consider them to be a part of the art and get annoyed when they're changed. Everything else is pretty good though.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, finally finished the series. Another one of my all-time favorites. Goddamit, this is awesome.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry for the double post, but after thinking about it, i guess there were some things that I thought urasawa (sp?) could have done better in the ending chapters (at least character wise). 

For instance, although the last scene in 20th cent with kenji and kanna reuniting was nice, there was never really a scene in 21st cent that explained what kenji meant by "not approving her methods".  I really liked kenji and kanna a lot; watching their relationship grow throughout the skips and seeing kanna look up to him is probably the most heartfelt thing I've ever encountered in a manga.  I thought that including a scene in 21st with kanna, kenji, and perhaps with kiriko just talking would have been a good inclusion to the ending (it looks like others from this thread some years back thought this as well).

Another thing I didn't get was why kenji never played his song. maybe thats just something we have to get ourselves.  Perhaps kanna can realize why kenji said/didnt do these things as she matures into an adult.  After all, as a teen she was willing to give up her life for her cause, something kenji would never agree with.  Maybe urasawa believed that it was implied that kanna eventually realized what kenji meant.

As for the whole plot ending in general, I think you either like the conclusions or you don't.  I didn't really care much for the final reveal of friend, mostly because by then it didn't really matter.  But did it tarnish the manga?  I think not.  I also didn't like how 21st kinda revolved a lot on sadakiyo, I thought that some of the other characters should have gotten more screen time. Although urasawa wrapped a lot of plotlines up there were still some lingering ones:

-lasergun (wasn't used in the last battle)
-kanna being the chosen one (kenji ended the battle, so besides being a rebel figure, her abilities were never really needed. though maybe that was the whole point after friend died)
-the second friend and how he became he grew into the role

and a few mroe that I can't think of atm.  Of course a lot of authors don't wrap up all their plot lines but those were the ones that stuck out to me.

Even though there were some things I would have liked included in the ending chapter, this manga is still my favorite manga I've read at the moment, time to watch the movie.
-


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2009)

Got to chp 104 of this today and so far its got me hooked to the edge of my seat. Shits awesome also. LMFAO at friend turning out to be an otaku who lives with his mom.  did NOT see that coming!


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 21, 2009)

rara 20th century boys ra


----------



## Abigail (Apr 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> rara 20th century boys ra



Awesome mangas are awesome.


----------



## Baub (Apr 22, 2009)

Is Pluto on par with Monster and The 20th Century Boys?I started to read it first but for some odd reason I stopped.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got started, and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Shintiko (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone listen to this Gutalala version of Bob Lennon, featuring a full band?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xdY10RhB0s[/YOUTUBE]

I've been looking desperately for an mp3 version of that, if someone could help me out with that I'd be grateful.


----------



## Freija (Apr 28, 2009)

This thread is still alive


----------



## Shintiko (Apr 28, 2009)

Of course it is!  20th Century Boys' thread has to stay alive or I'd lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

I finished this series at least a year ago, and it's still one of my favorites. I'm thinking about re-reading all of it.


----------



## Shintiko (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm rereading it right now! I'm on volume 8.  Also been buying the English releases of it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone saw the movie? It was pretty good.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 29, 2009)

Only saw the previews.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this better than Pluto?


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Anyone saw the movie? It was pretty good.



Oh shit, I almost forgot about it. Time to go find a download of it.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 29, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Is this better than Pluto?


Who cares? It's Naoki Urasawa.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

^Good point. I'll be reading it then.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Pluto? Never heard of it. I'll check it out.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

Pluto's amazing. It's probably one of the best Manga I have ever read.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 29, 2009)

And it's only been 20 minutes since you've firs started?


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

psh. I started 20th Century boys.

I finished Pluto last week.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

> A murder occurs without any trace of human beings, and with only a mysterious message remaining. What will follow!? Two great Japanese manga artists come together to make this near-future science-fiction suspense manga!!



Nice. I'll start it tonight.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

OH GOD T_T


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

You should probably post in the Pluto thread.

But yeah, north 2's story made me tear. It's gets even better so keep reading.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'd never squeed at a manga until Kenji made his reappearance at that tollbooth/police post thingy.
> 
> Kenji is so awesome. Better than 90% of all manga protagonists.



Old man Kenji is fucking gar. I even put him in my avatar he's so badass. 

Plays a shitty song in front of a bunch of cops with guns pointed at him and STILL keeps playing after getting shot in the kneecap.


----------



## Kizaru (May 1, 2009)

Kenji and his guitar are unstoppable.


----------



## Eldritch (May 1, 2009)

Kenji

The protagonist who kicks ass without needing some superpower to back his balls up


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

I finished the whole manga as well as 21th Century Boys within a day 48 hours ago. This manga is a masterpiece. Kenji is one of the greatest  I saw until today. Music will change the world


----------



## Shintiko (May 1, 2009)

I just finished my reread, still fucking amazing!


----------



## Kizaru (May 1, 2009)

Now I feel like re-reading it.


----------



## Shintiko (May 1, 2009)

I just finished rereading it and feel like rereading it again!


----------



## Kizaru (May 1, 2009)

Any new stuff you picked up on your re read?


----------



## Shintiko (May 1, 2009)

There were things I didn't notice on my first time through.  I can't really remember them specifically.  I think something that amazed me is how many twists there truly are.  I actually had forgotten many of them since my original read of the series since there was just so many.


----------



## Eldritch (May 1, 2009)

What? This thread has 3 stars? Blasphemy at its height

ED: Oh hey look it's 4 now


----------



## Shintiko (May 2, 2009)

I submitted my vote for 5 stars.


----------



## iamthewalrus (May 2, 2009)

anyone know if the second movie has come out yet?

20th cent boy by far one of the best manga I've read; I'm about to read pluto soon as well


----------



## Kizaru (May 2, 2009)

Rated 5 stars also.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2009)

Where can I DL this manga?


----------



## Kizaru (May 4, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> There were things I didn't notice on my first time through.  I can't really remember them specifically.  I think something that amazed me is how many twists there truly are.  I actually had forgotten many of them since my original read of the series since there was just so many.



The 'who is friend' had so many twists I don't remember them all.


----------



## Shintiko (May 5, 2009)

We need to keep this thread bumped so it never falls off the first page.  Anyway, any new updates about the second movie's DVD yet?


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2009)

Didn't 21'st Century Boys get released?


----------



## limatt (May 6, 2009)

I just got done with the movie... best manga to live action movie i have ever seen

my only complant is they should have played 20th cetury boy when they were driving the truck to stop the robot


----------



## Shintiko (May 6, 2009)

I myself thought the explosion at the end was too over the top.  I mean the buildings in the city were all blown away, I'm surprised any of the characters would survive that.


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

limatt said:


> I just got done with the movie... best manga to live action movie i have ever seen
> 
> *my only complant is they should have played 20th cetury boy when they were driving the truck to stop the robot*



that's a pretty big screw up imo.


----------



## limatt (May 7, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> I myself thought the explosion at the end was too over the top.  I mean the buildings in the city were all blown away, I'm surprised any of the characters would survive that.





Kizaru said:


> that's a pretty big screw up imo.



i agree with both of you

just fineshed my re-read and i was still blown away by how great it is


----------



## Shintiko (May 7, 2009)

This series is so good that I masturbate to the plot twists.


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

Good man.

Now on chapter 30.


----------



## RivFader (May 7, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Good man.
> 
> Now on chapter 30.



You'll be shitting bricks....


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

I really can't think of what plot there is left to show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenji's found out about his childhood killing everyone and his destiny. And isn't there a timeskip? I looked ahead and Kana was older.


----------



## Shintiko (May 7, 2009)

There is a lot of a plot left.  A lot.


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

200+ chapters of plot.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 8, 2009)

yeah theres tons left


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, you'd be surprised how much more the plot progresses.


----------



## Kizaru (May 9, 2009)

So whats the final verdict? Should I watch the movie or not?


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

It's a 3 part trilogy right? I'll wait for them all to come out before I try it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm about to finish reading the manga, and I must say it's fucking awesome! Urasawa is truely a genius. How a man can create masterpieces such as Pluto and 20th Century Boys?
Damn, Kenji is such a badass. What is the name of that guy who killed the man who wanted to get married with Kiriko? Anyway, he was so proud of himself, being a villain, until Kenji answered him and made his smile disappear. LOL.


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 5, 2010)

While this is bumped I just wanna say I love this manga! pek


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I really can't think of what plot there is left to show.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So what do you think about it?


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I really can't think of what plot there is left to show.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh you will be surprised, this manga just gets better and better as it goes.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 5, 2010)

After I had read this manga I didn't understood

*Spoiler*: __ 



who faked Fukubei after he died. How I've understood his name was Katsumata



Who was this man?


----------



## The Imp (Apr 5, 2010)

Sferr said:


> After I had read this manga I didn't understood
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _20th Cb ending_ 



He was the kid in the rumour about a ghost haunting the science room.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 6, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He was the kid in the rumour about a ghost haunting the science room.



Oh, I see


----------



## Adachi (Apr 7, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He was the kid in the rumour about a ghost haunting the science room.


You might want to spoiler tag this post, just in case.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Been hearing lots of good things about this manga, but whenever I was reading an actual description of it, it sounded nothing special, if not boring. Also the cover of the 1st volume didn't do anything to catch my attention. But finally I decided to see what's what.

And God, though I do not believe in you- I'm glad I did.

So I'm upping this up, for all of you out there, that haven't read it yet. Do it now. Right now. And forgive me for not reading it earlier. 
Cheers.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 14, 2010)

20th Century Boys is pretty much universally regarded as the highest rated manga of all time, and rightly so.

It's perfect.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2010)

Overall a brilliant series.



> It's perfect.



Nah.It dragged after 2nd Friend and the 2nd time skip came. The ending of it and then 21th CB was pretty unsatisfactory for me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

20th Century Boys can best be describe as a rollercoaster ride, the beginning is slow but moves at a steady, pace once you move higher it gets more and more exhilarating and everything leading up to that climax makes every manga pale in comparison but everything after that climax comes crashing down and you may just get sick once you reach the end.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 16, 2010)

the ending isn't even that bad, at least if  you're binge reading like I did.  I admit he could have presented it a lot better but the ending did not ruin the series for me unlike other manga/books/tv shows.

it was funny i thought this manga was slice of life or some crap based on the summaries i read.  Then I read monster and realized I must be wrong


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


>


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 19, 2011)

Also do you remember the scene in the beginning where God gives Kenji back the laser gun saying he'll need it for the future?... 

Did friend (not fukubei) actually have ESP powers or was he just delusional? If he did have foresight like God then why did he make Kiriko take the drugs to make sure Kanna was born with powers?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 19, 2011)

BlaZeR said:


> Also do you remember the scene in the beginning where God gives Kenji back the laser gun saying he'll need it for the future?...
> 
> Did friend (not fukubei) actually have ESP powers or was he just delusional? If he did have foresight like God then why did he make Kiriko take the drugs to make sure Kanna was born with powers?



Yeah, the laser gun was never became of any use in the story for some reason. In fact, there's a lot of plot elements that Urasawa foreshadowed in the earlier parts of the story, and never did anything with them. Kanna's powers that were supposedly "awakening" at one point...it was never fully explained.

I can't remember exactly because it's been a while, but I don't think "he" had any form of ESP powers. "He" was so bland compared to the other one.

And has anyone here actually seen the 20th CB movies? I watched the first two movies and, honestly, what a load of crap they were. They should have done an anime series instead. An anime would have been amazing, and with Urasawa's involvement, it would have been up there with the Monster anime in production values.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 19, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Yeah, the laser gun was never became of any use in the story for some reason. In fact, there's a lot of plot elements that Urasawa foreshadowed in the earlier parts of the story, and never did anything with them. Kanna's powers that were supposedly "awakening" at one point...it was never fully explained.
> 
> I can't remember exactly because it's been a while, but I don't think "he" had any form of ESP powers. "He" was so bland compared to the other one.
> 
> And has anyone here actually seen the 20th CB movies? I watched the first two movies and, honestly, what a load of crap they were. They should have done an anime series instead. An anime would have been amazing, and with Urasawa's involvement, it would have been up there with the Monster anime in production values.




The reason is that an anime wouldn't have made very much money as opposed to a large block-bluster live action movie, or in this case 3 movies.

The movies actually arn't bad. Have you seen other japanese films? They have a MUCH smaller budget than american films. If you havn't seen other live action films then you can see the production value of this one.

The characters look EXACTLY like their manga counterparts, and the acting is solid. The music is also very well composed.

They change a few things from the manga, but they were smart and well thought out choices. It's too hard to adapt such a long manga into 3 movies so changes obviously had to be made in places to save time.

Me, you, and everyone else would've preferred an anime, but this was probably the smarter option in terms of money and exposure to the series.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 8, 2012)

Naoki Urasawa's art at Japan-Expo


I hope 20CB is released in Kanzenban oneday.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope it's not that big of a problem that I'm bumping this thread now, but I have to say it was a great read! Only a pity I continued reading the last half of the story 8 months after having started it xD

Really great manga, although as some of you pointed out there are some tiny things that didn't really add up, but the greatest mysteries have been ultimately answered.

I was only a bit angry those guys didn't do more to stop the second friend take over. I mean, get in and rescue the Pope yourselves. Or something.

Can only recommend this to everybody to read it, if they haven't already!!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah I just read it to. Really amazing. Loved the characters and plot really memorable moments. Would recomend to anyone.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you guys tried Urasawa's other manga yet? Pluto was fairly decent and Monster... surely you've read Monster? 

You should definitely check out Billy Bat. That shit is trippy as fuck, yo. 

I would go on the record and say, though it may appear convoluted in parts, Billy Bat is shaping up to potentially be one of Urasawa's finest works yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Have you guys tried Urasawa's other manga yet? Pluto was fairly decent and Monster... surely you've read Monster?
> 
> You should definitely check out Billy Bat. That shit is trippy as fuck, yo.
> 
> *I would go on the record and say, though it may appear convoluted in parts, Billy Bat is shaping up to potentially be one of Urasawa's finest works yet.*



I have to agree... Billy Bat is so underrated it right now..


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Have you guys tried Urasawa's other manga yet? Pluto was fairly decent and Monster... surely you've read Monster?
> 
> You should definitely check out Billy Bat. That shit is trippy as fuck, yo.
> 
> I would go on the record and say, though it may appear convoluted in parts, Billy Bat is shaping up to potentially be one of Urasawa's finest works yet.



Yeah, I read Monster first, then Pluto and now 20th Century Boys (and the sequel). Enjoyed them really much. A must (re-) read.
Will probably read Billy Bat at some point, but I have too many other mangas on my to-read list for now.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 8, 2013)

I've read all 24 volumes and seen the trilogy. One of the best mangas I've ever read.


----------



## martryn (Nov 8, 2013)

I read this years ago.  Thought it was slightly overrated.  It started really good, but the author (whoever it was) had some issue resolving all his own mysteries and plot holes.  It's sorta the same thing Lost did for me, where some things just weren't elaborated enough on.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2013)

One of the best reads I ever had.


----------

